#ubuntu-website 2008-09-29
<mpt> Oh, new search form on www.ubuntu.com
<mpt> How long's that been there? :-)
<newz2000> mpt: I submitted the patch to RT on Thursday, so since then
<qense> hello
<newz2000> hey qense
<Ng> newz2000: it went in today though :)
<newz2000> Ng: that's no problem, thanks for doing that, it's awesome
<Ng> it's certainly a lot better than before ;)
<newz2000> Yelp ties in to search.ubuntu.com but it's pointing at that old (mostly non-functional) cgi script, so I still have to work out a fix for that
#ubuntu-website 2008-09-30
<qense> hello
<newz2000> hey qense
<qense> hello
#ubuntu-website 2008-10-01
 * mpt compares the layout of <http://www.ubuntu.com/products/softwarecatalogue> and <https://shop.canonical.com/>
<mpt> I suppose <http://www.canonical.com/> vs. <https://shop.canonical.com/> is a fairer comparison
<mpt> and they're only slightly different
<mpt> newz2000, why do you use <em class="tiny">TM</em> instead of &#8482;?
<newz2000> I don't think I did that
<newz2000> mpt: where is it?
<mpt> newz2000, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<mpt> Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM)
<newz2000> oh, I copy and pasted that from somewhere
<newz2000> but I probably didn't know about 8482
<newz2000> too many entities these days
<mpt> &trade; is easier to remember :-)
<newz2000> are you looking over that email I sent re the download page?
<mpt> yes, that's why I noticed it just now
<newz2000> good advice matt, that looks much nicer
<mpt> sweet
<mpt> Hm, that download location menu shoots off the edge of the white area quite funkily in Gecko
<newz2000> yes it does
<mpt> And it's all Lund University's fault!
<mpt> Well, not entirely
<newz2000> I do truncate it
<mpt> United States Northeastern University have a lot to answer for, too
<newz2000> I'm thinking about switching to just choosing a country
<newz2000> yes, random + weighted in favor of reported bandwidth
<newz2000> so someone with twice the bandwidth will get aprox twice the traffic
<newz2000> mpt: you missed it, I said: so someone with twice the bandwidth will get aprox twice the traffic
<mpt> ah cool
<mpt> I guess the only downside would be for countries with large dimensions, i.e. Russia, USA, and to some extent Australia
<newz2000> USA has good bandwidth throughout the country
<mpt> true
<newz2000> I don't know about Russia and Australia though
<newz2000> Africa is another tricky one as I understand it... there are few mirrors and rules for picking the best are complex
<mpt> That sounds like a job for a learning algorithm :-)
<newz2000> ah, indeed
<mpt> but doing the measurements would require doing dummy downloads every so often
<newz2000> well, you could learn from user's choices
<newz2000> and gauge success if they don't return for a second attempt
<mpt> Oh, I wasn't thinking you would still let them choose
<newz2000> oh, I see
<mpt> rather choose automatically based on how fast each mirror had been recently for people from that IP block or whatever
<mpt> hmm, now I think about it, that would be really quite hard
<newz2000> yeah
<mpt> unless you have geographically distributed download-testing machines, which is probably overkill  :-)
<newz2000> I dn't have that
<mpt> ssh timbuktu.canonical.com
#ubuntu-website 2008-10-03
<thorwil> newz2000: a comment on my blog: "Is there a generic banner we can use on WP.com blogs? It's unfortunate that there's no noscript option like we had for Ubuntu Gutsy, but if there were even a static, generic image that would really helpful for those of us under WordPress' limitations."
<newz2000> thorwil: yes, I think the "coming soon" banner would work wouldn't it?
<thorwil> newz2000: i guess. once only a few days are left
<newz2000> that's surprising that you can't use javascript on your wordpress blog
<thorwil> if i insert the line as given, wordpress removes it once i submit
<thorwil> no idea if the same is true for wp hosted elsewhere
 * thorwil writes comment pointing to appropriate links
#ubuntu-website 2008-10-04
<thorwil> newz20001: hi! do you know if the banner code works on myspace?
<thorwil> if it does, this person here probably mixes up javascript and java http://thorwil.wordpress.com/2008/10/03/ubuntu-810-countdown/#comment-1536
<qense> hello
#ubuntu-website 2008-10-05
<qense> hello
<thorwil> good morning qense, nand
<nand> bonjour thorwil, qense!
<qense> how're things going here?
<nand> thorwil: how's kyudo going?
<nand> qense: and UW is going well?
<qense> I've been busy with school lately, so I haven't been able to do much.
<qense> I did plan to do some more work on the admin queue today
<thorwil> nand: still no one but me actually works on it
<nand> thorwil: seems all initiatives start like this!
<thorwil> yeah
<qense> What is kyudo?
<nand> and the challenge, for every one of us, is to keep the project going, even if we're getting busy with real life stuff
<thorwil> qense: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/KyudoGuidelines
<nand> maybe one day.... I'll get some extra help too :)
<qense> all three of us seem to be the only one working on our projects ;)
<nand> indeed
 * thorwil wonders how to best phrase a release banner with date instead of countdown
<thorwil> just: Ubuntu 8.10   Coming October 30th?
<qense> nand: Did you know that the links to individual blog posts at your blog don't work?
<nand> qense: ah? it's maybe because I just switched to another host...
<qense> maybe .htaccess was left behind ;)
<nand> qense: indeed. Fixed
<nand> thanks for reporting :)
<qense> np :)
<newz20001> hi thorwil, the problem with a date and not a countdown is that if there's a problem and the release is delayed by one day it's hard to accommodate. That's not happened but it's something I've thought of.
<thorwil> newz20001: for an image tha is copied out there, yes. otherwise the countdown is as exact / specific about the date
<thorwil> newz2000: could you please make all the dots in the wide banner on http://www.ubuntu.com/ orange?
<thorwil> newz2000: the sudden change from the orange to the brighter tone was never meant to be shown like that
<newz2000> I will look into it but can't do it today
<newz2000> you mean you want the lager dots to be the same color as the smaller dots?
<thorwil> newz2000: yes
<newz2000> I will add it to my list for tomorrow
<thorwil> thanks in advance :)
#ubuntu-website 2009-09-28
<thorwil> hi newz2000! any news regarding the countdown banner?
#ubuntu-website 2009-09-29
<newz2000> did I miss anythign while I was offline?
<rugby471> newz2000: thanks for choosing my design :-)
<rugby471> (I am Andrew)
<rugby471> newz2000: once question, which of the colours do you want mine to be (I presume the original colour?)
<newz2000> rugby471: hi rugby471, nice to meat you
<newz2000> yes, the original colour was the most liked
<rugby471> newz2000: nice to *meat* you too :-)
<newz2000> Do you think you'll have time to pull the chagnes together and complete them?
<newz2000> oops
<rugby471> newz2000: cool thanks
<newz2000> sorry, multi tasking
<rugby471> hehe np
<newz2000> and it's near lunch time
<newz2000> lol
<rugby471> newz2000: I should be able to yes :-)
<newz2000> awesome, if you need anything, ping me or kwwii
<newz2000> When you name your images if you could follow the convention of the past versions it would be a big help... let me get that for you
<rugby471> newz2000: no need, I am using thorwil's template so it should be fine :-)
<newz2000> ok, great
<newz2000> or maybe I should say Grate!
<rugby471> newz2000: hehe
<rugby471> newz2000: how far down do you want the spotlight?
<rugby471> newz2000: could you do me a demo (ie. just a red line where it should be?)
<newz2000> let's see if kwwii can give some guidance on this ^^
<rugby471> kwwii: and also what do you want resting above the spotlight, the number of days or the text?
<newz2000> he may be at dinner now so I'd say just do your best guess
<newz2000> centering the numbers horizontally where they're at should be good
<newz2000> his comments to me were that it felt very dark and that moving the spotlight down should help that
<rugby471> newz2000: ok
<rugby471> newz2000: if he comes back, could you email his comments to me? I ahve to leave in half-an-hour
<rugby471> *have
<newz2000> rugby471: yes, will do. What's your email address?
<newz2000> you can private message it to me if you like
<rugby471> newz2000: none last question, when do you need to have these banners to you?
<newz2000> Do you think you can do it in the next 1.5 days?
<newz2000> Sometime thursday we'd like to go live
<rugby471> newz2000: in that case, I shall wait for the input of Kenneth, as what I have at the moment isn't quite right
<newz2000> ok
<rugby471> kwwii: if/when you come back, if you wish to play with the svg, the source is here: http://pastebin.com/m29003d1a
<kwwii> hi
<kwwii> let me read the log...one moment
<kwwii> ok, so my suggestion with the spotlight is to move it down a bit so that it looks like the text is setting on the floor
<kwwii> ie, just move the pic down about 10% or so
<kwwii> ie, cropping the bottom part which is black
<kwwii> unless, of course we use that dark space to put some very bright text or such
<rugby471> kwwii: do you need time to think it through/play with it?
<kwwii> rugby471: not really...it is a pretty simple change
<kwwii> just make sure that the spotlight area is below the text
<rugby471> kwwii: okay, I shall do one, get you to see it and then if it is okay, do the rest
<kwwii> rugby471: cool
<kwwii> btw, I just noticed that you didn't copy the pic, you remade it
<kwwii> nice
<rugby471> kwwii: yeah, though part of the reasoning for that was probably because I couldn't find any sources for it :-)
<kwwii> rugby471: I'm playing with it as we speak...let me finish up my ideas and then send it to you
<rugby471> kwwii: ok
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/banner_mod1.svg
<kwwii> I just did the first one
<kwwii> to explain what I mean
<kwwii> I also added a glow to the number, etc
<kwwii> newz2000: does my mod seem to express what we discussed?
<kwwii> or have I gone down the wrong road? :p
 * newz2000 checks
<knome> newz2000, hello :)
<newz2000> hi knome
<knome> newz2000, if you want that animated banner and need help with the js, i think markus (rime) can help once again
<newz2000> Well, he is awesomeness in human flesh
<knome> ;)
<newz2000> kwwii: don't suppose you can spit out a png can you? I'm in another OS and inkscape isn't working atm
<rugby471> newz2000: ANOTHER OS!!
<newz2000> I know, I know. Sometimes I have to dual boot
<rugby471> newz2000: hehe
<knome> newz2000, what are the pulse slides, acutally? :)
<rugby471> newz2000: http://i33.tinypic.com/wlsjew.png
<newz2000> thanks rugby471, kwwii: looks fine to me
<kwwii> hrm, the spot light still needs to go down a bit
<kwwii> rugby471: btw, I reversed the gradient on the bg as well
<rugby471> kwwii: if you send me the final version, I can set it up in my svg template
<kwwii> rugby471: play with it a bit, see what feels best for you
<newz2000> I'll let you guys decide if the glow helps, I think it removes the sharpness of the text which may be good or bad
<kwwii> rugby471:ok, I'll post an update in a bit
<rugby471> newz2000: yeah I agree, it is kwwii's decision though, it he the art guy :-)
<rugby471> it he > he is
<rugby471> kwwii: could you send it to me, I have to leave soon?
<newz2000> well, you're the artist here. You can push one way or another
<kwwii> rugby471: yes, give me a second and I will post another svg
<rugby471> newz2000: well I just feel either way it is good and I probably have some bias to the original as it was my own drawing :-)
<newz2000> knome: just a sec, getting the source for you...
<rugby471> kwwii: oh okay I shall wait for it then :-)
<newz2000> I'm biased the same way so unless kwwii jumps and shouts do it w/out glow
<knome> newz2000, okay. i'm gonna ask rime to join here, so you two/we three can discuss it together
<knome> i don't know if he will be online anymore today though
<newz2000> knome: here's the images I was referring too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/KarmicCountdownBanners#thorwil%27s%20Slideshow
<newz2000> The wide continuous image may be perfect... I can optmize that down to 10k I think by going 8bit
<kwwii> rugby471: http://sinecera.de/banner_mod2.svg
<kwwii> I gotta run to the store, bbiab
<newz2000> knome: that will reduce the number of needed images (and hits to the server)
<newz2000> thanks kwwii
<knome> newz2000, okay. :)
<kwwii> newz2000: glad to help
<knome> newz2000, rime is going to join in few minutes
<knome> newz2000, not a problem to create that, he said
<rugby471> newz2000: see ya
<newz2000> thanks rugby471, catch you later
<knome> newz2000, i suppose it would be better if the lines in the continuous image would end "outside" the image
<knome> newz2000, now when you slide the last frame in, it would look weird as it doesn't have those lines
<newz2000> yes, good point
<newz2000> let me see if thorwil included his source
<newz2000> he did!
<newz2000> You guys can go ahead and work with wha tyou have... it won't look quite right but we'll work out the final graphics
<knome> newz2000, as i said, rime will join in here in a few minutes
<newz2000> ok
<knome> and we'll sort it out right away
<newz2000> knome: ok, I'm going to break to grab a bowl of rice and stretch my legs, will be back shortly
<newz2000> leave me any questions and I'll respond when I return
<knome> okay
<knome> newz2000, http://markus.alshain.fi/markus/deve/slider/slider01.html
<thorwil> ah, that's nice
<thorwil> knome: ideally there should be a black 1px border around the whole thing
<thorwil> and the text should not slide, but fade in/out in place
<knome> "the text"?
<knome> the last frame or text in each frame?
<thorwil> knome: "for your *"
<knome> thorwil, how quickly should it appear/disappear?
<thorwil> knome: text of each slideshow frame, but not the countdown image at the end
<knome> okay.
<knome> rime is here, so you can also ask him directly
<newz2000> hey, great work rime!
<rime> np
<thorwil> knome: whatever feels right as timing. i would have to try that out myself
<thorwil> hi rime
<newz2000> needs to be about twice as fast
<knome> thorwil, could the text be "not image" == just normal text in html?
<thorwil> newz2000: i think this slideshow shouldn't be as fast as the last one
<knome> thorwil, newz2000: i think that can be adjusted relatively easily
<newz2000> maybe. But it does need to be much faster
<knome> the empty spaces between images could be smaller
<thorwil> knome: i think html text is not reliable and exact enough
<knome> thorwil, what do you mean by that?
<newz2000> I agree about the html text, should be graphical
<thorwil> knome: even if you set size in px, what would firefox stop from scaling the text?
<newz2000> thorwil: do you have time to pull the text off the background and provide it as alpha transparent pngs?
<thorwil> knome: the empty space is measured such as to ensure that the last symbol has left before the next arrives
<newz2000> actually, since it's a flat bg colour alpha transparency isn't needed
<thorwil> newz2000: could be dealt with by layering or slicing
<newz2000> I don't know if slicing is even needed here...
<newz2000> just two very wide images, one the background and pulse
<newz2000> the other the text
<newz2000> (mostly transparent)
<newz2000> animation would be: fade text out -> slide -> fade text in -> pause -> repeat
<thorwil> newz2000: you could cut down on filesize with slicing. only that the "opening-up" image would need special treatment
<newz2000> possibly. But when I compressed your image it was only 10k w/ no tweaking at all
<newz2000> so even if it doubles that's still not bad
<thorwil> ok, so text on full size transparent images in a few minutes
 * thorwil only now gets to read the "Countdown banners chosen" mail
<thorwil> cool
<thorwil> newz2000: attribution like the last times ;)
<newz2000> sounds good. :-)
<thorwil> newz2000, kwwii: i'm happy with the selection, especially as you managed to pick the variant i prefer :)
<newz2000> But of course! It's obviously the best.
<thorwil> https://code.launchpad.net/~t-w-/+junk/countdown_09-10  revision 14 contains slideshow/text_transparent
<knome> thorwil, we actually solved it differently.
<knome> just a minute and you will see
<knome> btw, alkaa vähän oudosti toi
<knome> mut varmaan tiesit :D
<knome> oops.
<knome> rime, ^
<knome> (i said the new revision starts a bit oddly, but that he probably knows it already)
<Turl> hi thorwil
<thorwil> hi Turl
<Turl> thorwil: I'll try to make an animated version of your slides
<knome> Turl, did you read my reply to the ML?
<Turl> knome: nope
<knome> we are working on it already :)
<knome> and soon finished also
<Turl> nice :)
<knome> now we're working to get the text fade in/out
<Turl> that should be easy :)
<Turl> you're writing the text with javascript right?
<knome> not that easy as one might think
<knome> the text has to be graphical
<Turl> it's just .fade() or however the framework handles that
<Turl> why graphical? that's bad :P
<knome> tbh, it looks better than text only
<knome> also, we are not using any frameworks so the code is slimmer
<Turl> rendered fonts look always best IMO
<thorwil> Turl: graphical because i'm a control freak. maybe knome, too ;)
<Turl> thorwil: what can't you handle using css? :)
<Turl> you can handle fonts, sizes, positions, whatever :P
<thorwil> Turl: definitive font on all plateforms? exact width?
<Turl> @font-face is supported even on ie, so no problem
<knome> Turl, yes, unless somebody changes the font size from his browser
<knome> you can't lock anything
<Turl> that's true, but well, the image would be scaled too  - and that would look horrible too :P
<knome> at least it wouldn't break nastily.
<knome> it would only look bad
<Turl> how do you know text would break nastily? did you try? :P
<knome> no, because we won't waste time trying that as we also can achieve it with images
<Turl> an idea for the graphical 'glow disappearance', make a solid image with diff colours and dinamically set its opacity
<knome> yes, that's been done right now
<Turl> thorwil: btw, where can I get the long slide without text?
<Turl> knome: nice :)
<Turl> beware of IE's shortcomings as it comes to transparencies though
<thorwil> Turl: the fastest way would be for you to open the long image in gimp, pick the bg color, rect-select across the text and fill the area
<knome> Turl, the fallback is just to show the text always, so no fadeout/in
<knome> but this technique should work in ie also
<Turl> thorwil: ok, and what font is it?
<knome> Turl, i don't mean to offend you, but there's no need to duplicate the work
<thorwil> Turl: gentium book basic, 20.086 size
<thorwil> at least that's what inkscape claims, regarding the size :)
<Turl> knome: I won't duplicate the work, I'll do this sometime later in the future for the sake of doing sth challenging :P
<knome> okay
<Turl> thanks thorwil
<thorwil> np
<Turl> are you using karmic?
<thorwil> no, jaunty
<Turl> and you knome?
<knome> jaunty, but i'm planning on updating to karmic before release
<knome> to avoid the slow servers ;)
<knome> i also have karmic on my laptop + on vbox
<Turl> knome: does your xsplash start really late?
<Turl> mine starts after the disks have been checked and a lot of console output is on screen
<knome> Turl, yes
<Turl> and I have no shutdown splash :(
<Turl> I have seen it only once
<Turl> when shutting down from gdm
<knome> i don't know how the gdm/xsplash is supposed to work, actually
<knome> thorwil, you still there?
<thorwil> yes
<knome> okay
<knome> http://markus.alshain.fi/markus/deve/slider/imgs/slide_tail.png
<knome> we need a version where the lines end "outside" the image
<Turl> what's that, btw=
<Turl> ?*
<knome> so it doesn't look weird when it slides to the last image
<Turl> oh, then it should show the normal countdown image, right
<knome> Turl, that's part of the slide
<Turl> yeah I know
<Turl> but I didn't get why it was there
<knome> "there" ? :)
<thorwil> knome: damn, odd how i didn't think of that or fading it out
<knome> :))
 * thorwil puts an countdown image at the end to work that out
<Turl> knome: I thought "why does this image have this odd line at the end?"
<knome> Turl, :)
<knome> newz2000, thorwil: http://markus.alshain.fi/markus/deve/slider/slider02.html
<newz2000> knome: Looking good but needs to be faster faster :-)
<knome> rime,
<newz2000> No one will see the end if it's longer than a TV commercial
<knome> ^^
<knome> newz2000, you should see some of the tv commercials here in finland then :P
<knome> they are almost like short films ;P
<knome> / music videos
<thorwil> really good, but i also think it needs to be faster
<knome> i've become blind to this exact thing, but do you think the frames are aligned correctly to the center?
<Turl> yep, it's too slow
<Turl> and at the start it shows 'insert daily img here' or sth like that
<Turl> like when it's loading
<knome> hmm
<Turl> maybe you should hide it with css and then unhide in javascript
<thorwil> knome: i actually tweaked the alignment and need to commit new images
<knome> rime, ^ ? :)
<knome> thorwil, okay
<knome> thorwil, can you cut them like this: http://markus.alshain.fi/markus/deve/slider/imgs/slide_top.png & http://markus.alshain.fi/markus/deve/slider/imgs/slide_bottom.png
<knome> and http://markus.alshain.fi/markus/deve/slider/imgs/slide_tail.png
<thorwil> yes, sure
<knome> the alignment could also be because the js, and we could fix that...
<rime> http://markus.alshain.fi/markus/deve/slider/slider03.html  a bit faster and js-hidden/visible magic to cover up the loading time
<thorwil> heading in the right direction :)
<knome> still faster?
<knome> should the frames move forward even before the text is not completely faded out?
<thorwil> yes for the sliding, but i think not for the fades
<knome> (just slightly)
<knome> okay
<thorwil> knome: yes overlap between fades and slides could help a great deal
<knome> it's almost like not sliding at all then ;)
<knome> rime, ^ possible?
<knome> thorwil, the complete text image is faded in/out every time
<knome> so it's a problem if the next text sentence would show already
<thorwil> i already guessed so
<rime> how about now? (just refresh, didn't want to create yet another file... )
<thorwil> rime: i like it :)
<knome> wow
<knome> looks great i think
<rime> :)
<thorwil> knome, rime: it's awesome to have you guys turning this concept into reality! thanks
<knome> thorwil, you should mostly thank rime, i'm only the css guy ;)
<thorwil> heh, ok
<thorwil> rime: rev 15 contains sliced slideshow images https://code.launchpad.net/~t-w-/+junk/countdown_09-10
<rime> ok
 * thorwil wished LP was as snappy as gitorious
<thorwil> rime: the black 1px border should be inwards to have a total size of 180 x 150. it's 182 x 152 now ...
<rime> ahh, ok
<knome> thorwil, btw, should that banner be clickable ;)
<thorwil> knome: yes. straight to ubuntu.com, right newz2000?
<rime> ok, I updated the images, now it looks pretty nice
<newz2000> thorwil, knome: yes, straight to ubuntu.com but the design team may create a brochure site that we'll point to later towards release
<newz2000> but rime's code is pretty clean so I can make that change when we get there
<thorwil> newz2000: revision 19 of my branch contains an export of the countdown images. already pngcrushed. though i have no time to double-check them now
<newz2000> ok, thanks, I'll check it out
<thorwil> rime, knome, newz2000: thanks!
<newz2000> no pun intended
<thorwil> good night!
#ubuntu-website 2009-09-30
<Turl> knome: hi :)
<knome> hello Turl
<knome> what's up?
<Turl> knome: I did the animation with text - and it doesn't break heh :P
<knome> okay. will you show it? ;)
<Turl> but well, the font is 200k... quite big :P
<Turl> knome: http://labs.turl.com.ar/animcount/slide.html
<knome> Turl, some of the text fading out/in isn't working properly
<Turl> in which way?
<knome> it's bit hard to explain. and now that i look at it again, the effect is gone
<Turl> it's because of the low fps I've set
<Turl> I know the problem, putting more fps in the animation should fix it
<knome> anyway, i think this is an ok solution as well, but with the slider rime made with the "picture texts", the text is even better looking
<knome> the overall feel is also a bit different for both of those sliders
<knome> both good :)
<Turl> yep :)
<knome> did you use some framework?
<Turl> yep, mootools
<knome> okay
<Turl> look at the page source, there's very little code
<knome> yeah
<knome> but i think that's what makes the final difference
<knome> a framework is great for bigger things but for this kind of little things... i'm not sure if it's so useful
<knome> okay, it can be useful, but it brings some overhead
<Turl> The framework is just 20KB, I guess your images weight similar
<knome> but you are using the font ;)
<knome> we don't need the font file
<Turl> the font in my slide is the heaviest, yeah :P 250+KB
<knome> also the problem with some fonts is their licensing
<knome> because you really should not put them available in any way
<Turl> these fonts are opensource
<knome> yeah, but when we are talking larger scale :)
<Turl> if you disable javascript and load http://labs.turl.com.ar/animcount/slide.html it's suppoused to show the static image
<Turl> that feature is a must in my opinion, knome
<Turl> does yours have it? we can add it I guess if it doesn't
<knome> uh, i think it has
<knome> if it doesn't, we'll add it tomorrow with rime
<Turl> cool
<knome> we did it on the jaunty countdown banner so it's no big deal
<Turl> knome: you did the jaunty banner? nice :)
<knome> thorwil did the artwork and rime did the js, i was working with them (mostly css stuff) to get the best possible result, as this time
<Turl> knome: http://labs.turl.com.ar/jauntybanner/banner.htm :P
<knome> mm
<Turl> well, I need to go, it's late and I have classes tomorrow
<knome> hah, it's 4am ;)
<knome> i suppose i need to get up in 5 hours from now
<knome> anyway, good night
<knome> i'm still cleaning up places a bit :P
<Turl> here is 10pm :P
<Turl> not *that* late, but I'm tired and I have classes tomorrow :P
<knome> heh
<Turl> just came from the english class, I'm preparing for CAE, I'm sitting later this year
<knome> :)
<newz2000> hi rime, knome: needs to be a lot faster still... (looking at http://markus.alshain.fi/markus/deve/slider/slider03.html )
<newz2000> Takes 20 seconds to realize it's about Ubuntu
<newz2000> There's not much text so you can really zip it by.
<knome> newz2000, okay...
<rugby471> newz2000: what email do you want me to send the files for the banner to?
<rugby471> newz2000: pm me if you wish
<newz2000> hey rugby471: can you just attach them to the wiki?
<newz2000> you can put them in a zip or tgz file and attach them as one file
<newz2000> Or use a bzr branch in launchpad if that's easier for you. Both are equally easy for me.
<rugby471> newz2000: ok, they are in a bazaar branch here - https://code.launchpad.net/~rugby471/+junk/ubuntu-countdown-910
<rugby471> newz2000: I have included a version with a glow and the original (without)
<rugby471> newz2000: it is your call to which set is better :-)
<newz2000> thanks rugby471, that's going above and beyond. :-)
<newz2000> How about attribution? Do you have a blog or web page you'd like me to link to?
<rugby471> newz2000: ah yes nearly forgot
#ubuntu-website 2009-10-01
<aaron11> Helo, I know there are less people in here but, Does anyone know when the countdown banners are showing up? I REALY cant wait for Karmic Koala to come! :S :S
<aaron11> Helo
<knome> aaron11, they should be soon enough, but i don't know when. newz2000?
<aaron11> i read somewhere it was today>
<knome> that's possible
<newz2000> hi aaron11. I'll turn them on around the time we do the beta release. It'll be today, probably soon
<aaron11> newz2000: you are the one that manages the whole site
<newz2000> aaron11: yes
<aaron11> newz2000: that is a big responsability
<newz2000> Yes, I'm starting to delegate more and more
<knome> newz2000, i can handle the part where money is transferred to my.. i mean canonicals bank account
<aaron11> newz2000: tell me when you put them on the web
<newz2000> aaron11: I will probably start publishing those before the beta is ready since they don't have to happen in sync
<newz2000> knome: since you've helped so much, just give me your bank account number and I'll start routing some of the money to you
<newz2000> :-D
<knome> really?
<knome> :P
<knome> i was thinking some of marks money
<knome> but yours is okay as well
<aaron11> newz2000: is there ANOTHER alpha/beta
<knome> gaga
<knome> ;)
<aaron11> newz2000: which banner did you chose
<newz2000> today is "the" beta, in a couple weeks we'll have an RC then shortly after a release (Oct 30th I think is the date)
<newz2000> we chose Aaron H's spotlight and thorwil's ring (of small stars w/ coloured logo)
<knome> newz2000, only one rc?
<newz2000> correct. The RC is a, "this is release unless somethign bad happens"
<newz2000> countdown is up
<newz2000> static one is at least
<newz2000> Any news on the animated countdown?
 * SiDi wants a countdown announcing his nomination as ad vidam aeternam president of the world.
<SiDi> newz2000: i received yesterday a "daily" digest from ubuntu-website containing the last 2 months or so of mails
<SiDi> so thats why you didnt see me at all in the meanwhile, i thought everyone had died...
<newz2000> SiDi: wow, that's quite a digest
<newz2000> That's what I need for sounder
<SiDi> same happened for ubuntu-fr.... i had 174 mails in that digest
<SiDi> needless to say i read none of those digests... :/
<newz2000> I will ask to see if this is normal
<newz2000> to be fair, you didn't miss a ton. It's been pretty quiet this time around
<SiDi> newz2000: i dont think i'd have been really helpful anyway... I find less and less time for floss...
<rime> http://markus.alshain.fi/markus/deve/slider/slider04.html  faster version of the slider
<knome> rime, the frames are definitely not aligned to center ;)
<knome> newz2000, !!
<knome> rime, also, the slider might start with no fade in for the text, just appear
<knome> newz2000, what do you think of that ^ ? would make the overall time shorter
<newz2000> speed is good. I agree, start w/ text visible
<rime> ok
<knome> yeah, the quick fade in works
<rime> :)
<knome> is there still somthing to tweak?
<knome> see you later
<ryanakca> newz2000: Hi, do you have a link to the JS for the cowntdown banner (switch to the next image every day)?
<newz2000> ryanakca: somethign different than what is on www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown ?
<ryanakca> newz2000: lovely, thanks
#ubuntu-website 2009-10-02
<MTecknology> newz2000: hi
<thorwil> newz2000: so i'm back online sooner than expected :)
<newz2000> hey thorwil
<thorwil> newz2000: the images from my mail are in place?
<newz2000> thorwil: are they different than the ones in your bzr branch?
<newz2000> I can't remember what I did now
<thorwil> newz2000: they are until the revision 20 that i just pushed
<newz2000> how can I tell if I put the right ones in or not?
<thorwil> in other words, the tarball attached and the rev 20 are identical
<thorwil> newz2000: look at the images for 23 and 22 days to go
<newz2000> http://www.ubuntu.com/files/countdown/910/countdown-9.10-1/23.png
<thorwil> newz2000: if you see the number placement change, it's the old set
<newz2000> oh, ok, I have the old ones
<newz2000> I'll get the ones in from your download
<thorwil> good
<thorwil> what happened to the slideshow?
<newz2000> I'm not sure, activity kind of tapered off after the first round
<thorwil> rime, knome: i lost internet connection for a while ...
<thorwil> newz2000: i thought it was ready to be used!?
<newz2000> there were some improvements yesterday, I think the last thing that needs done is to start the text out visible and then fade out. The speed looks good though.
<newz2000> I've been a little caught up in beta and other projects though so somene needs to tell me it's done and ready
<thorwil> ah, ok
<jpds> newz2000: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta#Upstart - that cdimage link is gone.
<Ng> jpds: ta :)
<jpds> Ng: That page right there, not your racks.
<Ng> jpds: definitely not my racks
<jpds> Hehe.
<newz2000> Ng: do we need to change the link or put the image back in place?
<Ng> newz2000: not my call :)
<Ng> I'd be surprised if the alphas are coming back though ;)
<newz2000> ok, let me find Steve Langasek
<newz2000> ok, all done, thanks jpds
<Turl> canonical's repo servers are extremely slow today :(
<Turl> no more than 15kB/s
<jpds> Turl: Yes.
<jpds> Turl: Tell that to every single person hammering the servers getting the beta when they should be using torrents/local mirrors.
<Turl> any main server not being hammered?
<jpds> Turl: Pick a mirror from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Turl> my country mirror is one week behind, not much help
<jpds> Turl: You could always use one like br.archive.ubuntu.com, rather than the one in London ?
<Turl> true
<Turl> I guess it'll have better speed
<Turl> I'm using ar.archive.ubuntu.com - the speed is sloooooow
<jpds> That's because ar.archive is pointing at London.
<Turl> oh
<Turl> why is there an ar.archive then?
<Turl> it's confusing for ppl
<jpds> Because noone's applied to be an official country mirror for Argentina?
<Turl> yeah, but why not just remove ar. and create it when there's an official mirror?
<jpds> Because that would break people's current setups?
<Turl> yeah, but I mean, why was it created initially? I don't see why that exists
<knome> thorwil, newz2000: i think rime has been busy.
<knome> thorwil, newz2000: what was left to tweak?
<newz2000> knome: the last thing I know that was mentioned was starting the text out as shown
<newz2000> instead of fading it in at the beginning
<newz2000> but I've been a bit caught up in other things so I wasn't able to follow the conversations too closely
<thorwil> knome: i missed  a bit more than 1 day
<knome> okay, let me find the link
<knome> http://markus.alshain.fi/markus/deve/slider/slider04.html
<knome> that's the current
<knome> i don't think all the frames are correctly aligned
<knome> but how does that look otherwise?
<Turl> knome: isn't it too quick? :/
<knome> newz2000 thought it was too slow before.
 * newz2000 checks
<newz2000> no, it's not too quick. Looks good.
<thorwil> yes, out of center
<knome> i suppose that's relatively easy to fix.
<knome> is there anything else to fix?
<knome> other than that and it being clickable, naturally
<Turl> it looks like you are running on a fast car
<Turl> :P
<thorwil> knome: no fade in for first text, centering, clickable. should be fine then
<knome> Turl, hmm. does driving a car fast bring you negative feelings? ;)
<knome> no fade at all?
<Turl> knome: nope, but impedes me from reading :P I might be thinking it's too fast because mine moves almost continously but slower
<Turl> http://labs.turl.com.ar/animcount/slide.html
<knome> yeah.
<newz2000> ah, that's nice too. Too slow but the effect looks good.
<thorwil> knome: hmm ... seems there are 2 fade-ins, for pulse and text on first frame. ideally it would be one quick fade-in for both. but having no fade-in for the text cam from newz2000
<thorwil> Turl: very nice. i especially like the start
<knome> thorwil, there is no fadein for the pulse
<thorwil> knome: then my tired brain mis-interpreted the jump from flat fill to graphic as very fast fade :)
<Turl> thorwil: thanks :)
<newz2000> I'm going to leave the animation in your hands guys. Make it look good and snappy. I'll publish it on Monday.
<thorwil> Turl: the opening-up step before the countdown should run through and not have a stop/slow-down
<Turl> thorwil: yep :)
<thorwil> Turl: on the first run, i saw a grey area instead of the countdown image for a short bit
<thorwil> guess that means images aren't but should be preloaded
<Turl> yep
<knome> http://emonk.fi/open/ubuntu/Karmic%20Countdown%20Banner/slider04.html
<Turl> I did it quickly the other day but never finished it :P
<knome> does that look better?
<Turl> knome: what did you change? I think it's the same as before
<knome> oops, broke it
<knome> Turl, text doesn't fade in the first time and the frames are aligned
<knome> now it's also clickable
<knome> for now it reloads the current page
<Turl> it creates a horrible blue like :/
<Turl> and red
<Turl> when you click on it
<knome> just a minute
<knome> i see if i can affect that
<knome> ok, no more blue+red
<knome> thorwil, ?
<Turl> works fine now knome :)
<knome> yay
<thorwil> either i have a bad screenshot-timing, or at least some of the graphics are still off-center
<knome> thorwil, can you give me some exact data if you did screenshooting, i can fix it then
<knome> hmm
<thorwil> knome: looks like the laptop is 5 px to far to the left
<knome> for some reason, the text on laptop fades out almostimmediately
<knome> right, i fixed it
<knome> thorwil, any other misaligned?
<knome> (hoe's the lappy now)
<knome> *how
<thorwil> cloud is shifted to the right
<knome> how much?
<knome> brb
<thorwil> knome: 3 pixels
<thorwil> knome: something wrong with the border. i only see a black border on top, not any other side
<knome> hmm
<knome> weird
<knome> oh, not really.
<thorwil> too tired, good night! :}
<knome> it's now red for debugging
<knome> okay, night thorwil
<Turl> knome: #ubuntu910-rotator { border: 0; }
<Turl> that should remove it
<knome> no, we should *have* a black border...
<Turl> why?
<knome> thorwil says so
<Turl> knome: you might remove it from the ul and add it to #ubuntu910-wrap
<Turl> :)
<knome> no, then it's 182x152, which is too much, i hear
<knome> ah, fixed anyway
<knome> kind of followed your idea, but made the wrap itself 2px smaller;)
<Turl> I was going to recommend you that heh :P
#ubuntu-website 2010-10-05
<zkriesse> cjohnston: ping
<cjohnston> ?
<zkriesse> cjohnston: Can you kinda get/give me some pointers on this team?
<zkriesse> I asked newz2000 but he/she said talk to you
<cjohnston> explain what you mean
<newz2000> hey zkriesse (I'm a he, my name is Matt Nuzum) ;-)
<zkriesse> newz2000: Oh sorry
<newz2000> No sweat ;-)
<zkriesse> newz2000: I'm a tiny bit busy can you (if you remember that is) explain to cjohnston what you and I talked about/what my questions were?
<newz2000> sure
<zkriesse> ty
<zkriesse> newz2000: ?
<newz2000> hey zkriesse. We're doing some planning 1 on 1 to see what tasks are on our plate currently
<zkriesse> newz2000: Ok I just was wondering what happened
 * zkriesse goes back to lovely ol' college homework
<cjohnston> zkriesse: ok.. heres something
<zkriesse> ja?
<cjohnston> Go through the bugs on lp..
<cjohnston> Please don't touch anything that is against light-*-theme (* = base, django, drupal, wordpress)
<cjohnston> Any bugs that are no longer relevant.. tag them as obsolete, and one of us will go through and verify that they are obsolete and get rid of them
<cjohnston> The problems right now are:
<cjohnston> We don't have a webmaster... So we don't have anyone to fix something that isnt emergent
<zkriesse> Ok one, I was kinda just looking for info as I'm already involved with a few projects....but this sounds easy enough so...
<cjohnston> There is a release in... 5 days.. so EVERYONE is busy with that
<zkriesse> LP Page?
<cjohnston> ubuntu-website
<zkriesse> ok
<zkriesse> Back to bugs
<zkriesse> (Requested to join btw)
<zkriesse> Oh and does this "team" have a wiki page?
<zkriesse> nm found the wiki page
<newz2000> zkriesse: /Website
<zkriesse> oi, does that ever need updating/re-formating ba
<zkriesse> "bad
<cjohnston> The team is a limited access team due to permissions it gives
<zkriesse> understood
<newz2000> zkriesse: we do most of our communication here and launchpad. If you want to add some organization work there, go for it
<newz2000> as you can see, it was made in haste
<newz2000> if you want to make a big diff, the launchpad stuff would be a huge help.
<cjohnston> bugs are more important
<newz2000> Some of those bugs are quite old and we're short on resources. I suspect there are 30 − 50 that are obsolete now that we have the new site
<cjohnston> zkriesse: if you feel that something is SUPER important... (i.e. a critical bug), mark it needs-review and tell me about it
<zkriesse> Ok so what exactly do ya need/want me to do
<zkriesse> Just check bugs and their repsective dates?
<newz2000> If you start with the oldest ones and see if they're obsolete, then tag them and we can close them quickly
<newz2000> Anything before May of this year is questionable
<zkriesse> Ok
<zkriesse> What's the but page?
<newz2000> bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website I think
<zkriesse> I went to the bugs tab but there's like, one bug listed
<cjohnston> 183 bugs
<newz2000> oh, I have 184. There must be a private one. :-(
<zkriesse> Probably as Im not a member of the group
<cjohnston> zkriesse lookat a bug, find out if the bug is still valid.. if it is, move on, if its not, add the obsolete tag
<cjohnston> you dont need to be
<cjohnston> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bugs
<cjohnston> I even have a freaking bug assigned to me
<cjohnston> boo
<cjohnston> lol
<zkriesse> lol
<cjohnston> and i have no permissions
<zkriesse> Huh
<zkriesse> Well I would eventually like to join the team. Like, really join the team
<cjohnston> Joining the team wont give you much as a non-coder..
<zkriesse> I've got admin permissions on the /community docs and wiki.ubuntu.com so Ive got some knowledge or do's and dont's
<cjohnston> We just can't give out access to all of our branches at random
<zkriesse> Completely understandable
<zkriesse> Just a future endeavor
<newz2000> zkriesse: You won't get much karma from ubuntu-website
<newz2000> There are only a few people in the team and that only to do stuff like merge proposals
<zkriesse> If I cared about noteriety do you think Id be doing free-lance stuff? Lol
<newz2000> You never know. I'm amazed at what some people will do for Karma. ;-)
<zkriesse> I mean why do any of us do this stuff (Ubuntu work)? Because we want to
<newz2000> indeed
<zkriesse> At least I do anyway...don't really care about the karma part
<newz2000> and I appreciate greatly everyone who contributes
<zkriesse> That's just a number
<cjohnston> zkriesse: if you do truly contribute to the team, we can provide you with backing as far as your help.. which gets you more than just beign a team member
<zkriesse> Indeed
<zkriesse> Ok so I'll take a look through the bugs, if they're really old mark them as Foo and if they're semi old but not WAY old mark them as?
<zkriesse> Just want to do this right
<newz2000> well, don't just go by the date, check if they're invalid
<cjohnston> if the bug is relevant.. leave it alone
<cjohnston> if the bug is irrelevant (i.e. the bug says a link doesnt work, but it does) add a tag "obsolete"
<newz2000> the older they are the greater chance they'll be irrelevant now with the new site
<zkriesse> How do I know if the bug is relevant/irelevant?
<newz2000> well, for example,
<newz2000> it may say, "please add my russian community website ot the community page"
<newz2000> but the community page no longer lists all the teams
<newz2000> so it's invalid
<zkriesse> so this bug 236154 is invalid?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 236154 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "Database errors on www.ubuntu.com when searching (heat: 4)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236154
<newz2000> yeah, good catch
<zkriesse> Ok think Im getting the idea
<zkriesse> sorry if Im annoying with the questions
<newz2000> zkriesse: I'm happy to be annoyed in order to get some extra help with bugs
<zkriesse> lol
<zkriesse> :D
<zkriesse> Ok Ill try to do some of this tonight/throughout the week
<newz2000> thanks a bunch, that'll be a huge help
<zkriesse> Sure
<zkriesse> Oh and one more question
<newz2000> zkriesse: sure, what's up?
<zkriesse> newz2000: Sorry I disappeared like that
<zkriesse> newz2000: My other question is may I edit/improve the Wiki page for this group?
<newz2000> zkriesse: I have no problem with that provided you use caution. I especially want to keep the old countdown banner pages and the localization stuff
<zkriesse> Of course
<zkriesse> It'd probably be just minor spell/sentence structure checks, adding proper section headers and so on
<zkriesse> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuYouth is the team that' I've formatted
<zkriesse> gotta fly
<zkriesse> back soon
<daker> newz2000, bug 236154 is obsolete
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 236154 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "Database errors on www.ubuntu.com when searching (heat: 3)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236154
<daker> actually  u.c uses Google Search Appliance
#ubuntu-website 2010-10-06
<cjohnston> its already marked invalid
<zkriesse> newz2000: Ping
<cjohnston> zkriesse: he kinda works 9-5.. what do you need
<zkriesse> cjohnston: not important
<AlanBell> morning newz2000, doing some light-wiki-theme stuff today?
<newz2000> AlanBell: yes indeed. I think it'll be afternoon my time (it's 8:30am now)
<AlanBell> 14:35 here
<newz2000> Hi, if anyone sees any bugs about the wiki theme not marked as high or medium priority that they think should be addressed before going out to the general public, bring them to my attention soon
<newz2000> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bugs?field.tag=light-wiki
<AlanBell> I am pretty keen on bug 635035
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 635035 in ubuntu-website "light-moin-theme is not on Launchpad (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/635035
<newz2000> AlanBell: there is going to be a new theme in a month, I'll probably just start fresh with that one
<AlanBell> hmm, not so good
<AlanBell> so at the moment there are a bunch of bugs that are not sufficiently high priority for you to address
<AlanBell> which is totally fair enough
<AlanBell> if bug 635035 is addressed then other people, such as myself can also make a time/priority judgement against the rest of the bugs
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 635035 in ubuntu-website "light-moin-theme is not on Launchpad (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/635035
<AlanBell> and I can start chucking merge requests at you instead of bug reports
<AlanBell> at the moment everyone apart from you is a spectator and a critic
<newz2000> AlanBell: it's tempting. Let me see how much work is involved in splitting it out.
<AlanBell> I don't care about any other bug apart from that one, because if that one gets fixed all the others can follow
<newz2000> Total agreement
<newz2000> my only fear is that, since this is a very short-term solution it will be wasted effort.
<AlanBell> copy the theme files to a fresh folder, bzr init, bzr push
<newz2000> I hate wasting other people's effort :-/
<AlanBell> yes, but it isn't *your* wasted effort so it doesn't matter :)
<newz2000> ok
<AlanBell> even if it is short term there are things like the Ubuntu Weekly news which gets published on the wiki and the team reports
<AlanBell> both of which don't look great under the light theme at the moment
<newz2000> I see
<AlanBell> both of those things are important enough to round up resources to make this stuff work
<AlanBell> plus Ubuntu Open Week https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek which starts on 11th october and runs to the 15th
<AlanBell> if the theme is made default on the 13th then the schedule page gets totally reformatted mid-event
<newz2000> indeed
<AlanBell> akgraner: meet newz2000
<akgraner> hey newz2000!!!
<AlanBell> akgraner is the editor of the Ubuntu Weekly News
<newz2000> hey amber!
<akgraner> AlanBell, yep we've talked :-)
<akgraner> I didn't know I had to talk to newz2000 about the wiki pages too :-)
<AlanBell> good stuff
<AlanBell> akgraner: are you also involved in Open Week?
<akgraner> yep
<AlanBell> so the shedule page would get the new theme halfway through the event
<akgraner> oh wow - that is right
<akgraner> eek
<akgraner> so newz2000 look at UWN with the new theme
 * newz2000 looks
<akgraner> it's hard to see the headers and tell the different sections  - they all run together
<newz2000> looks messy
<akgraner> I was playing with issue 212
<akgraner> so you'll see a line there
<akgraner> This weeks hasn't gone out yet - I've been playing around with some different ways to make it look better - any ideas?
<newz2000> The line is because moin is creating a list
<newz2000> with one bullet
<newz2000> I'm not sure why it does that
<AlanBell> I don't think you would want to change the underlying markup much, I guess some people view it through the kubuntu theme or the edubuntu theme and it won't change for them
<akgraner> hmmm
<newz2000> yeah, but still
 * newz2000 smacks moin for hideous markup
<akgraner> So I am not sure how to make it look better
<AlanBell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue212
<akgraner> gotcha
<AlanBell> or even https://wiki.edubuntu.org/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue212
<akgraner> Can we make the headers orange like theirs is blue :-)
<newz2000> I'm sorry, I'm going to have to step out of this conversation. I've got a short time frame to get my stuff done. :-(
<newz2000> I agree, these are problems.
<newz2000> Iwill look into getting the code into lp for help
<akgraner> newz2000, no worries  - thanks
<newz2000> I will see if I can weasel some time in tomorrow morning (US time)
<AlanBell> yay, get it in a bzr branch and we will throw merge requests at you
<newz2000> ok
<akgraner> thanks a million
#ubuntu-website 2010-10-07
<hrw> hi
<hrw> summit.ubuntu.com can be discussed here or rather on #ubuntu-locoteams?
<daker> hrw: try in #ubuntu-locoteams
<hrw> ok
<AlanBell> I am liking this with the use of a bit of the maverick background http://i.imgur.com/yKglj.png
<daker> AlanBell: i like it
<daker> 10/10
<AlanBell> if bug 635035 gets fixed I might try and incorporate a few of those ideas into the wiki
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 635035 in ubuntu-website "light-moin-theme is not on Launchpad (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/635035
<daker> AlanBell: who is working on it ?
<daker> i mean the mockup
<AlanBell> http://meta.ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/377/design-ideas-for-the-final-site
<AlanBell> Mat Tomaszewski
<daker> AlanBell: thanks
<stas_> the logo reminds me about omg ubuntu
<stas_> is it ok?
<AlanBell> hah, where do you thing OMG ripped their design from?
<newz2000> AlanBell: bug 635035 fixed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 635035 in ubuntu-website "light-moin-theme is not on Launchpad (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/635035
<AlanBell> yay :)
<AlanBell> newz2000: is the plan still to release next wednesday?
<newz2000> AlanBell: yes
<AlanBell> I would kind of advocate not doing it in the middle of the open week tbh
<AlanBell> either bring it forward and release on 10/10/10 or push back to the end of the week
<newz2000> I've asked to have it pushed to the end of the week but we'll see. I think we need to assume it won't happen.
<AlanBell> ok
<AlanBell> would bringing it forward to 10/10/10 be more acceptable?
<newz2000> Maybe. The only prob is everything is so busy for release, another todo item won't go over well.
<AlanBell> yeah, I can understand that
<akgraner> newz2000, if I go ahead a switch me view to light and make sure the Open Week pages look ago - then I shouldn't see any surprises on Wednesday right?
<newz2000> akgraner: sounds like a reasonable assumption
<akgraner> newz2000, I try never to assume :-) that's why I ask :-P
<newz2000> You're trying not to assume and I'm trying not to make any promises. ;-)
<akgraner> hehehe you rock!
<AlanBell> great, I have the theme up and running on my laptop now
<newz2000> The hard part is behind you
<AlanBell> yup, I will get cracking with the easy stuff tomorrow
<daker> AlanBell, what theme ?
<akgraner> newz2000, hey we are having a news team meeting in Ubuntu-news in about 10 minutes if you or someone else from here wants to join
#ubuntu-website 2010-10-08
<mhall119> newz2000: ping
<zkriesse> g'day/evenin all
<cjohnston> zkriesse: whats the reason bug 49247 and bug 87160 marked invalid?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 49247 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "Improve visability of localised Ubuntu websites (heat: 2)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/49247
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 87160 in ubuntu-website "developerzone" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/87160
<zkriesse> the date of both
<zkriesse> 2009/2008 was the last comment on both respectively
<zkriesse> Is that wrong?
<cjohnston> Date is not relevant to the validity of the bug
<cjohnston> And it was asked that you tag them for someone else to review
<zkriesse> ok what's the "Tag" for that then
<cjohnston> obslete
<cjohnston> please re-read the logs from the conversatioon
<cjohnston> obsolete
<cjohnston> (correct spelling)
<zkriesse> Ok I don't see a status Option for "Obsolete"
<cjohnston> Its not a status option
<zkriesse> Ok then how do I "Add" it...
<zkriesse> Just comment on it?
<cjohnston> Do you see where it says 'Add tags'?
<zkriesse> Gotta understand I've really no idea what this team/group "does"
<cjohnston> we fix bugs against the ubuntu websites
<zkriesse> Ah ok
<cjohnston> but triaging is the same across the board
<zkriesse> Yes now I see it
<zkriesse> Strange that I've never noticed it before
<zkriesse> Anyway, Obsolete-Please Review Tag added
<zkriesse> that ok?
<zkriesse> bug #49247
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 49247 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "Improve visability of localised Ubuntu websites (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/49247
<cjohnston> Just use "obsolete"
<cjohnston> however I don't see the tag
<cjohnston> it doesnt look like you added it
<zkriesse> I typed it in and clicked the check button
<zkriesse> bug #49247
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 49247 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "Improve visability of localised Ubuntu websites (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/49247
<zkriesse> There check it now
<cjohnston> ya.. there wasnt anything there until I added it
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> there you go
<zkriesse> awesomeness
<newz2000> hey mhall119, I'll be arund for just a bit if you still need me
<mhall119> newz2000: just wondering if my status change on ubuntu website editors means anything
<newz2000> mhall119: it means we love the work you've been doing and trust you
<mhall119> oh, suckers
<mhall119> I mean, cool, thanks
<newz2000> :-) Thanks for all you've been doing
<mhall119> glad to
<newz2000> cjohnston, AlanBell: I have no expectation that the whole will magically look good with the new theme. That theme has been there since 2005
<newz2000> And, frankly, we reused the content area css from our hand-coded sites and compared to those, django spits out garbage markup
<zkriesse> heya's newz2000
<newz2000> hey zkriesse, how's it going?
<zkriesse> fine
<newz2000> good. Getting the hang of the bug stuff?
<mhall119> what's django doing wrong now?
<newz2000> mhall119: I don't know of any current issues
<mhall119> " compared to those, django spits out garbage markup"
<newz2000> oh, sorry
<zkriesse> newz2000: I think so... I think cjohnston gave me some pointers that kicked it into gear
<newz2000> compared to those *MOIN* spits out garbage markup
<mhall119> oh, ok
<newz2000> zkriesse: yeah, the taggin stuff
<newz2000> it makes it real easy to find things. We can close them out real quick then
<zkriesse> newz2000: Yes....strange that I never saw that "Tag" option before
<zkriesse> I was just marking them as invalid....fortunately cjohnston caught me before I got to far
<newz2000> it's a new-ish feature and it doesn't really stand out
<newz2000> zkriesse: this is how we roll. Training wheels first. ;-)
<zkriesse> hehehe
<zkriesse> I usually just go right to two wheelers but this is carefull worked
<zkriesse> "work
<newz2000> We're actually just in the last few months getting things figured out real well
<newz2000> huh, about since the time cjohnston started helping actually
<zkriesse> huh
<zkriesse> well thanks for having me
<cjohnston> what are you saying?
<zkriesse> who's saying what?
<newz2000> cjohnston: some freaky coincedence about how you came around and things magically got cleaned up around the sime time
<cjohnston> hehe
<mhall119> training wheels?
<mhall119> I stood cjohnston on the deep-end of the loco-directory and pushed ;)
<mhall119> that's how I roll ;)
<newz2000> mhall119: :-)
<cjohnston> yes you did
<stas> hey newz2000, since the ubuntu font is under an open source license that basically allows us to use it as a web font, do you (or do you think somebody) mind doing this?
<stas> i would like to make the wp-theme use it as a web-font
<AlanBell> stas: that is in progress
<AlanBell> stas: bug 655305
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 655305 in ubuntu-font-family "font.ubuntu.com needs the font hosted for web embedding (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655305
<stas> AlanBell: thanks, didnt know about it :)
<newz2000> akgraner: hey, got a question for you on the redirect for the fridge
<newz2000> The IS team hasn't said "no" but they have wondered if you want a blind redirect,
<newz2000> vs. maybe creating an interstital page that says, "the fridge has changed, now it's …"
<newz2000> ooh, let me do this in #ubuntu-news instead
<jpds> newz2000: Surely newz.ubuntu.com would be better?
<newz2000> jpds: hah
<AlanBell> I am doing some wiki hacking at lp:~alanbell/ubuntu-website/light-moin-theme
<AlanBell> got the new emoticons working so far :-)
<newz2000> AlanBell: Moin hacking can be a trying experience.
<newz2000> I'm here for emotional support if you need it. ;-)
<AlanBell> the broken emoticons was quite educational
<AlanBell> because icons = { lots of stuff } is overridden in light.py that breaks all the emoticons
<newz2000> yeah, I konw the code you're talking about
<newz2000> So di dyou just have to remove that from the light theme?
<AlanBell> but as they needed redefining anyhow I just tacked them all on the end
<newz2000> oh, I see
<newz2000> that makes sense
<AlanBell> I think it is probably sanest to keep the icon filenames as provided by the design team
<AlanBell> on a bit of a roll, knocking out loadsa bugs here
<newz2000> If anybody disturbs Alan they will have to contend with me. He's on a roll. Go Alan go!
#ubuntu-website 2010-10-09
<AlanBell> right, lots of changes now
<AlanBell> including some potentially controvertial ones :)
<akgraner> AlanBell, would expect nothing less from ya :-P
<akgraner> j/k - you rock!
<AlanBell> akgraner: can you see this? http://libertus.co.uk:8080
<AlanBell> and is it a wiki?
<AlanBell> ah, yes you can!
<akgraner> yep
<AlanBell> http://libertus.co.uk:8080/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<AlanBell> http://libertus.co.uk:8080/Smilies
<AlanBell> http://libertus.co.uk:8080/UbuntuOpenWeek
<AlanBell> those are my various testpages
<AlanBell> http://libertus.co.uk:8080/Meeting also, but there are known issues with that one
<AlanBell> newz2000: ^^ have a play
<AlanBell> akgraner: what do you think?
<akgraner> one sec let me look closer
<mhall119> just saw light-moin-theme \o/
<akgraner> mhall119, did you look at your team wiki pages with it
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> akgraner: how do I view the new theme?
<daker> mhall119, on wiki.u.c ?
<mhall119> still shows with the old theme
<daker> go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status?action=userprefs
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FloridaTeam
<daker> and select the 'light' theme
<daker> mhall119, ya it's not default yet
<mhall119> ok, changing
<mhall119> btw, I'm on my netbook, so low screen res
<mhall119> hmmm, needs some work
<mhall119> I'll check it again on a regular screen
<daker> AlanBell, is hacking on it
<akgraner> UWN was/is ugly under the new theme
<mhall119> is it going to keep the same top-nav links at www.ubuntu.com?
<daker> ya
<AlanBell> http://libertus.co.uk:8080/ is what I have been hacking on
<AlanBell> when specifying font sizes on a web page should they be done in px or pt?
<daker> i prefer px
<AlanBell> I am thinking pt would make much more sense so that when printed on a 2400 dpi printer you don't have to get out a microscope (yes I know it scales them up)
<AlanBell> but what size should a 12px font print at?
<stas> i prefer %
<stas> btw, AlanBell did you see http://i.imgur.com/yKglj.png
<stas> i would love to see wiki the same
<AlanBell> stas: yeah, I would prefer to start with one size and use %
<AlanBell> stas: I did see that
<AlanBell> I was kind of heading in that direction with the wiki
<stas> usually I'm not a fan of fixed width layout, but that one is pretty nice
<AlanBell> yeah, with the wiki I really want a fluid width if possible
<AlanBell> so a solid background across the top is problematic
<AlanBell> so I sliced the left and right sides off and graduated down to white over 1280px
<stas> i think thats a good solution
<AlanBell> the wiki has 90% of content width and 5% of maverick background on either side
<newz2000> hey AlanBell, looking much better
<newz2000> what's up with the purple background?
<AlanBell> it is bits of the maverick background, as seen on the stack exchange site
<AlanBell> everyone likes that bit http://design.canonical.com/2010/10/this-week-in-design-8-october-2010/
<AlanBell> http://meta.ubuntu.stackexchange.com/questions/377/design-ideas-for-the-final-site
<AlanBell> think I am going to redo the side panels and make some funkier dots
<doctormo> too many irc channels
<doctormo> Review: The Edit Page bad seems to cut up the page needlessly, the title has too much padding and seems all alone, the last edited text seems to want to go with the edit page information or the title, but down on it's own in the footer means it looks like normal text a part of the page.
<AlanBell> yes, to the edit page being broken (actually it is the borders left and right which are broken and pushing it down
<AlanBell> bug 624140
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 624140 in ubuntu-website ""Last edited ... by ..." -text is out of place (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624140
<AlanBell> bug 624356
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 624356 in ubuntu-website "Page Title Too Large (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624356
<stas> Am I the only one who thinks that ubuntu.com orange is different from our *-light-themes work?
<daker> stas, there is a bug about this
<daker> it's fixed in light-django-theme
<AlanBell> should be #dd4814
<daker> stas, bug 644408
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 644408 in ubuntu-website/light-django-theme (and 3 other projects) "main nav color (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/644408
<AlanBell> newz2000: I think sladen is working on putting the ubuntu font up as a webfont on font.ubuntu.com so the wiki should end up referencing that for people who don't have the font installed locally
<AlanBell> not sure it will be there by 13/10/10 though
<stas> ok great guys
<stas> thanks a lot daker, will commit the fix asap
<stas> i will try to push our team to get the new rebranded website until the release comes out
#ubuntu-website 2010-10-10
<daker> mhall119, a modified version of the light-django-theme is used here https://10.cloud.ubuntu.com/
<BeatBoxBudgie> Hello, I've spotted a typo on the 10.10 description page.
<daker> BeatBoxBudgie, shoot
<BeatBoxBudgie> it's the 'Discover Ubuntu One' section. "consolidate you[r] files"
<BeatBoxBudgie> On this site: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop
<mhall119> daker: I know ;)
<bilalakhtar> Hello people, the new Ubuntu website modification for the maverick release has put up one link on the front page of the site which says: Try ubuntu today . This evokes a feeling that Ubuntu gives away trial versions for free and is paid for full version. IOW, Ubuntu would appear to new users to be shareware. Opinions?
<nigelb> bilalakhtar: do you have a suggestion to improve it?
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: Download Ubuntu today!
<bilalakhtar> That would be better
<bilalakhtar> Try -> feeling of 'trying'
<nigelb> can you log a bug against ubuntu-website on LP?
 * bilalakhtar files a bug
<bilalakhtar> bug #657696
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 657696 in ubuntu-website "Link text on the home page could give a very wrong impression of Ubuntu to new users (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657696
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: ^^
<popey> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes points to http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta
<popey> which is probably not wanted
<popey> bug 657758
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 657758 in ubuntu-website "Release notes page points to beta, we're released now (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657758
<stas> mhall119: ping
<stas> there was a bug with orange color that was wrong, do you remember the bug?
<mhall119> stas: pong
<mhall119> I don't remember the bug number, no
<mhall119> it may not have had it's own bug, it may have been part of a larger "match the guidelines" bug
<stas> i updated the light-wordpress-theme, lots of improvements, so if somebody has projects based on it, update please
<stas> it also should be compatible with latest thematic
#ubuntu-website 2011-10-04
<daker> mhall119, cjohnston nigelb interested in redesigning LTP ?
<mhall119> daker: I thought that was your and Ronnie's job
<daker> mhall119, ok
<mhall119> daker: part of jono's "make it tab-worthy" effort
<daker> ok
<nigelb> daker: I suck at design. If you make something awesome, I will hug you :D
<daker> mhall119, when i am saying redesign it's REDESIGN starting from the light theme ツ
<mhall119> daker: oh.  I don't want to stray too far from the official design guidelines
<daker> mhall119, no we will stay very close to the guidelines
<mhall119> daker: make some mockups and send them to the team mailing list
<daker> mhall119, ok
<daker> mhall119, do we have all users e-mails ?
<mhall119> daker: you mean users of LTP?
<daker> yep
<mhall119> I don't think so, why?
<daker> hmm ok mhall119, i was just thinking of adding some email notifications, etc...
<mhall119> daker: we should have an email address from OpenID for most everyone (though it's an optional field now).  You can write it so that it sends an email if we have an email
<daker> yeah
<mhall119> and we'll have to work with IS to make sure that box is configured to send email
<nigelb> mhall119: http://blog.mozilla.com/webdev/2011/10/04/developing-with-vagrant-puppet-and-playdoh/
<mhall119> nigelb: interesting, but complicated
<nigelb> mhall119: I kinda agree with the post. If you want to develop, you shouldn't need to spend hours setting up env.
<cjohnston> mhall119: do we need to run update-openids one more time?
<mhall119> cjohnston: remind me alter to update settings.py so we don't have to
<cjohnston> mhall119: when you update settings.py will it fix the already borked ones?
<cjohnston> daker: https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/ltp-blog-fixes/+merge/73095   I think its proposed for merging into the wrong branch
#ubuntu-website 2011-10-05
<mhall119> cjohnston: yes, next time the user logs in it will update their username to match SSO
<mhall119> or Launchpad
<mhall119> whichever we're using now
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/rename/+merge/78183
<mhall119> that better be less than 100 lines of changes
<cjohnston> i cant make that mp into something that small
<cjohnston> 19.13.59 < cjohnston> mhall119: when you update settings.py will it fix the already borked ones?
<nigelb> mhall119: if you add another 0 and double it, you might be close :P
<mhall119> cjohnston: add OPENID_STRICT_USERNAMES=True and OPENID_FOLLOW_RENAMES=True in settings.py
<cjohnston> nigelb can do the review
<mhall119> +1
<nigelb> cjohnston: look again
<nigelb> I already did do the review
<mhall119> that way we can blame him when it explodes
<cjohnston> +2
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/openid/+merge/78184
<cjohnston> mhall119: does that fix the openiduserXX  too?
<mhall119> cjohnston: yes, STRICT_USERNAMES won't allow logins without nickname, and FOLLOW_RENAMES will rename any existing ones once they get a valid nickname
<cjohnston> so bug #642132 bug #574049
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 642132 in summit (and 2 other projects) "openid nickname changes aren't handled (affects: 10) (dups: 6) (heat: 52)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642132
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 574049 in loco-directory "User referred to as "openiduser44" in event RSVP (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 1)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/574049
<cjohnston> bug #637166
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 637166 in loco-directory "No Real Name appearing in Attendees list (affects: 2)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637166
<cjohnston> bug #639772
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 639772 in summit (and 2 other projects) "New user name after LP login (affects: 8) (dups: 6) (heat: 51)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/639772
<cjohnston> correct mh	?
<cjohnston> mhall119:
<mhall119> correct
<cjohnston> mhall119: if you answered my question, i didnt understand it.. do we need to do anything to fix the chrisjohnston2 problem, or will that fix itself
<cjohnston> mhall119: nigelb https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/openid/+merge/78185
 * nigelb defers to mhall119 
<cjohnston> nigelb: do you think you could help me with the track leads thing to get that in this cycle or no?
<cjohnston> mhall119: whats your plan for the screens
<nigelb> cjohnston: how can I help?
<cjohnston> nigelb: each time i try i fail miserably
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> heh
<cjohnston> mhall119: nigelb https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/812625/+merge/78190   <-- please actually test it.. i dont have an env right now to test it
<nigelb> Oh no, I'm not going anywhere near that rabbit hole :D
<cjohnston> what
<cjohnston> if someone can make the virtual inv make crap work, i can test stuff
<cjohnston> mhall119: nigelb where did we get the icons that are used for the meeting page and the blueprint page from the schedule page?
<nigelb> cjohnston: what do you mean? It works!
<cjohnston> ?
<daker> cjohnston, this https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/ltp-blog-fixes/+merge/73095 has been merged
<ryanakca> How does one access user preferences from the light wiki theme? Presumably by clicking on your login name in the user bar, (i.e., going to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UserPreferences), but moinmoin whines that it can't load the macro UserPreferences (mouse-over <<UserPreferences>>)
 * nigelb tries
<nigelb> ryanakca: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=userprefs works for me.
<ryanakca> nigelb: How did you get to it?
<nigelb> ryanakca: clicking my name
<nigelb> on the ubuntu light theme
<ryanakca> Hmmm. Alright, I get sent to a different page from wiki.k.o using the kubuntu-light theme, which is identical to the ubuntu-light theme except for the colours in the CSS file / images.
 * ryanakca checks if ubuntu-light has changed since kubuntu-light was made.
<ryanakca> Nope, I wonder if the sysadmins made some local changes to the theme.
<ryanakca> nigelb: I'll find out, thanks
<daker> nigelb, mhall119 cjohnston draft http://ubuntuone.com/1n9KCQyCxDA9x9H7fqWkYF
<nigelb> ryanakca: happy to help :)
<nigelb> daker: WOW.
<daker> ツ
<cjohnston> I just got a 500 error on summit
<mhall119> cjohnston: stop doing that
<nigelb> cjohnston: lol, lets fill mhall119's inbox.
<nigelb> dammit. It did not 500.
<mhall119> cjohnston: what url where you on?
<nigelb> I went to every day's schedule!!
<nigelb> mhall119: summit hates cjohnston :D
<daker> mhall119, cjohnston what do you think http://ubuntuone.com/1n9KCQyCxDA9x9H7fqWkYF ?
<mhall119> daker: I love the body, not sure about the header though
<nigelb> twss
<daker> mhall119, explain...
<daker> mhall119, you don't like the menu ?
<mhall119> daker: the whole main nav bar is quite different from the style guidelines
<cjohnston> mhall119: admin stuff
<cjohnston> i think ii agree with mmmh
<cjohnston> mhhhhhhhhhh
<cjohnston> mhall119:
<cjohnston> uggh
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> kid on the laptop?
<cjohnston> no.. when using synergy, sometimes it sticks
<nigelb> ah
<daker> mhall119, what do you think is the best 960px navbar or fullwith ?
<daker> cjohnston, what do you think ?
<daker> you too czajkowski
<czajkowski> what ?
<daker> http://ubuntuone.com/1n9KCQyCxDA9x9H7fqWkYF
<daker> czajkowski, http://ubuntuone.com/1n9KCQyCxDA9x9H7fqWkYF
<czajkowski> nice
<YoBoY> daker: what do you plan to have in the right column ?
<czajkowski> YoBoY: started to dev yet
<czajkowski> ?
<czajkowski> c
<daker> YoBoY, the venue (small map)+ some other stats
<daker> also the twitter feed of the event it self
<daker> Ronnie, http://ubuntuone.com/1n9KCQyCxDA9x9H7fqWkYF
<Ronnie> hi daker
<Ronnie> i have to admit that is a very slick design, nice work
<daker> ツ
<Ronnie> daker: are there any plans to make this new design?
<daker> Ronnie, i have the green light
<Ronnie> daker: do you have more page designs with the same '
<Ronnie> theme'
<daker> no Ronnie i have just started yesterday
<YoBoY> czajkowski: sorry, nope. Always the same time problem, and I can't find the schematics of the time machine with google :]
<daker> czajkowski, mhall119 cjohnston why do we have teams without country http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams ?
<mhall119> daker: when a team is imported from Launchpad, it doesn't come with country information, this allows us to display those teams until we get the field set by one of their admins
<daker> mhall119, i know but i am asking why we haven't ask the admins to set it
<mhall119> no reason really
<mhall119> usually the LC keeps up with that
<czajkowski> mhall119: h usaly I get harassed to do it
<czajkowski> but I don't think that is scalable
<czajkowski> team admins should select country
<mhall119> czajkowski: right, I meant the LC usually harasses the team to set it
#ubuntu-website 2011-10-06
<BigWhale> Greetings.
<BigWhale> I'm looking for Oneiric Ocelot logo that I could use in an article I am about to publish. Can anyone help?
<daker> mhall119, nigelb cjohnston http://ubuntuone.com/1n9KCQyCxDA9x9H7fqWkYF
<daker> Ronnie, http://ubuntuone.com/1n9KCQyCxDA9x9H7fqWkYF
<Ronnie> daker, i really like the agenda on the right side :D
<Ronnie> the other improvents (notifications, facebook/twitter buttons) are nice too
<Ronnie> it all looks so clean
<YoBoY> +1, but and the other social networks ? ^^"
<YoBoY> and ubuntu*LTP is not a good name for me
<Ronnie> YoBoY: why not?
<YoBoY> because it's a "project name" not a public understandable name
<YoBoY> imho, having a base line like now is better for an international website
<daker> YoBoY, you can added as many as you can, the mockup is here just to show you where the everything should be
<YoBoY> yes, you are right, and you are doing a amazing work, I like this design :)
<daker> there is a lot the needs design, specially the venues list, the teams list, and other issues
<daker> YoBoY, thanks
<daker> yaili, would you like to give me your opinion http://ubuntuone.com/1n9KCQyCxDA9x9H7fqWkYF ?
<yaili> daker: hello
<daker> hello
<yaili> daker: what is this?
<daker> yaili, mockup for loco.u.c
<yaili> daker: ah cool, I have to run into a meeting now, shall we have a chat about this tomorrow?
<daker> yaili, as you like, np
<yaili> daker: thanks
 * mhall119 is hiring daker for website design whenever he has money to hire someone
<mhall119> daker: those looks great
<mhall119> bonjour YoBoY
<daker> ツ
<YoBoY> bonjour mhall119 :)
<YoBoY> mhall119: comment ça va ?
<mhall119> je suis fatigué
<mhall119> was up all night taking my l'examen de français
<mhall119> je besoin un café
<YoBoY> tu as besoin d'un café oui :)
<mhall119> though finding ibus/ibus indicator has made typing in French much easier
<mhall119> oui
<daker> mhall119, the menu is ok now ?
<czajkowski> Jeefere le the (sorry cant do accents on putty)
<mhall119> czajkowski: stuck on windows?
<czajkowski> yup
<mhall119> my sympathies
<YoBoY> ha ok, I understand now what you tried to write :D (tired too ^^")
<YoBoY> but great idea, it's tea time :D
<daker> YoBoY, tried what ?
<YoBoY> daker: not you :)
<czajkowski> I want tea
<daker> YoBoY, he (mhall119) tried what ?
<YoBoY> daker: I was talking about the "Jeefere le the (sorry cant do accents on putty)"
<daker> oh hhh
<YoBoY> It's why we are talking about tea ;)
<YoBoY> I have now a mug in front of me :)
<mhall119> is thé popular in France?  I thought it was more of a café country
<daker> thé is popular in Morocco http://www.google.co.ma/search?hl=fr&cp=12&gs_id=5&xhr=t&q=th%C3%A9+marocain&nord=1&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=cf.osb&biw=1214&bih=874&ion=1&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi#um=1&hl=fr&nord=1&tbm=isch&q=th%C3%A9+%C3%A0+la+menthe+marocain&revid=720686001&sa=X&ei=z8CNTubcE8bEtAbZxqwR&ved=0CDYQ1QIoAA&bav=on.2,or.,cf.osb&fp=89c43bbb889c325b&biw=1214&bih=874
<YoBoY> less than coffee yes, but it's also popular
<mhall119> YoBoY: my grammar was wrong, wasn't it?
<mhall119> j'ai besoin d'un café, oui?
<YoBoY> c'est ça :)
<mhall119> :)
<YoBoY> you are progressing, c'est bien :)
<mhall119> it's not easy, programming languages are easy, human languages, trés difficile
<YoBoY> both need practice, but yes, there is more words and rules in human languages :)
<mhall119> I don't understand why 99 is quatre-vingt-dix-neuf
<mhall119> 40-20-10-9, sums up to 79, not 99
<YoBoY> not that, it's 4*20+10+9
<mhall119> ooooooh
<YoBoY> but yes it's a strange way to say it :)
<YoBoY> in belgium it's nonante neuf
<YoBoY> a bit of history to explain why it's that way : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vigesimal
<mhall119> merci
<YoBoY> de rien, i'm learning too :D
<daker> http://xkcd.com/961/
<mhall119> lol, nice
<mhall119> respectful, yes funny
<mhall119> yet
<cjohnston> mhall119: ive been getting a bunch of LD emails, are you getting more summit emails?
<mhall119> yes
#ubuntu-website 2011-10-07
<daker> Ronnie, updates http://ubuntuone.com/75yirXxuYxo9vESq1rafC6 http://ubuntuone.com/3ZfTX5Z0lilZbsRFaSSG77 http://ubuntuone.com/2mnUGpB1cTdT9Z7kntXcXR
<daker> mhall119, nigelb cjohnston
<Ronnie> daker: on the team page, i think that the 'location', 'contacts', 'www' also would look good in the sidebar
<Ronnie> if you click on the calendar widget, what should happen?
<daker> Ronnie, the calendar on the team page shows the events list of that team
<Ronnie> the orange parts are events?
<daker> organe are event and grey part is the "today"
<Ronnie> oke, and if you click on the orange part?
<Ronnie> are you directed to the page with events on that day?
<Ronnie> and if there is one event, redirect immidiatly to event page
<daker> yeah
<daker> yep but i don't think teams have more than one event in a day
<daker> so it redirect you to the event page
<Ronnie> on the home page, the calendar should work the same way i guess
<daker> yep
<Ronnie> what about the feeds on the homepage, will they return?
<daker> the 2 blocks at the bottom are articles (they are not event)
<Ronnie> ah, great
<Ronnie> i already love that design :D
<daker> ツ
<daker> mhall119 or cjohnston is that the BP for UDS-P https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-ltp ?
<nigelb> daker: yep
<nigelb> (it has 'p')
<daker> ok
#ubuntu-website 2011-10-08
<cjohnston> daker_: on http://ubuntuone.com/3ZfTX5Z0lilZbsRFaSSG77       ... instead of the calendar, the 63 upcoming events, below the upcoming events some sort of 'my teams' thing, which would be an abbrevieated my teams page, and below that twitter.. imho
<cjohnston> AlanBell: !
<cjohnston> whats your plan for that bug?
<AlanBell> :)
<AlanBell> step 1 install summit locally and set up lots of rooms
<AlanBell> step 4 profit!!!
<cjohnston> lol
<AlanBell> just figuring out the inbetween bits
<cjohnston> bug #865378
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 865378 in summit "Support pagination (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865378
<cjohnston> i still want to know why we cant not show the linaro rooms
<cjohnston> mhall119: james_w commetns?
<AlanBell> that is basically the plan
<nigelb> AlanBell: :)
<AlanBell> just looking at how to distinguish between them
<cjohnston> im thinking that the second bug can be dupped of the first bug
<AlanBell> linaro hasn't been set up as a separate summit
<AlanBell> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/track/linaro-toolchain/  <- the tracks are part of uds-p, and all the rooms are just associated with uds-p
<cjohnston> mhall119: nigelb http://paste.ubuntu.com/704502/
<cjohnston> AlanBell: http://summit.linaro.org/uds-p/2011-10-31/
<AlanBell> rooms are also associated with tracks
<nigelb> cjohnston: launchpad thing.
<nigelb> mhall119's test is not mocking launchpad yet.
<cjohnston> how am i supposed to run the tests if the tests fail
<nigelb> ignore this failure
<AlanBell> cjohnston: ok, so how did they do that then?
<nigelb> and making sure eeverything else passes.
<cjohnston> mhall119: what do you think about associating the remaining rooms with ubuntu tracks, and then only displaying ubuntu related tracks.. like what linaro's is doing
<AlanBell> works for me, and some rooms could be shared
 * AlanBell thinks there is a bit too much 'linaro' hard coded
 * cjohnston    agreessssssssssssssssssssssssss
<AlanBell> that LinaroSchedule is a slow looking function in render.py
<Daskreech> Hello
<Daskreech> Does this team manage the brainstorm site?
<cjohnston> no
<Daskreech> Ah who does that?
<AlanBell> Daskreech: is it down or something?
<Daskreech> no I was just interested in the ideatorrent software
<Daskreech> It's not been maintained for a year and I wanted to know the thoughts on it
<AlanBell> I don't know
<Daskreech> Is there a channel that I could speak to the brainstorm people?
#ubuntu-website 2011-10-09
<CrazyLemon> anyone alive? i have a question about the winning countdown
<CrazyLemon> its..static :)
#ubuntu-website 2012-10-01
<hallino1> Hello all
<daker> hi hallino1
#ubuntu-website 2012-10-02
<hallino1> Hello all
#ubuntu-website 2012-10-04
<daker> cjohnston: for summit do you install packages from requirements.txt or from the archive ?
<daker> mhall119: do you have an answer ?
<mhall119> daker: in local dev or production?
<daker> dev
<daker> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> requirements
<daker> ok
#ubuntu-website 2012-10-05
<cjohnston> nigelb: ping
<nigelb> cjohnston: pong, what's up?
<cjohnston> Could you *please* do a review for me? ;-)
<cjohnston> I can't afford to wait until mhall119 is alive again
<nigelb> I'm in a similar state. I've been working since 8 am. It's now 2 am.
<cjohnston> your still alive tho :-P
<daker> cjohnston: and don't look at me because i am not here...
 * cjohnston looks at daker 
<cjohnston> daker: you want to do a review? ;-)
<daker> shoot
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/rm-rf
<cjohnston> I'll get yours soon, but I'm trying to package up a release, and yours can be done after that :-)
<daker> ok
<cjohnston> daker: how good are you with js
<daker> ninja :)
<cjohnston> got a few to look at something?
<daker> yes
<cjohnston> http://pad.ubuntu.com/summit
<daker> cjohnston: pad
<cjohnston> daker: pad
<cjohnston> daker: I just added you to the ~summit-hackers team, so you can just push back to the branch
<daker> ok
<cjohnston> since you have the code now, the other problem is that I want the arrows on the right of the thead, not under the text
<daker> ok
<daker> headshot
 * daker rightnow http://s004.radikal.ru/i208/1105/d6/8cff0f8358f9.gif
<cjohnston> lol
 * daker installing deps
<daker> cjohnston: what' next
<daker> ?
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> did you fix those two issues daker ?
<daker> how to test it ?
<cjohnston> runserver
<daker> no i just installed the deps and got summit running
<cjohnston> ahh
<cjohnston> one sec
<cjohnston> let me get you a db
<daker> ok cool...
<cjohnston> http://ubuntuone.com/3b3d1UNkSn3rL1R0dQtOon
<cjohnston> so do that just like the summit db
<cjohnston> ./manage.py runserver --setting=ubuntu_settings
<cjohnston> then go to http://127.0.0.1:8000/uds-q/2012-05-07
<daker> ah i see
<daker> cjohnston: in which template ?
<cjohnston> daily.html
<cjohnston> daker: did you get it running and see it all?
<cjohnston> daker: whats the story with you getting to UDS?
<daker> cjohnston: i have my appointement next Wednesday 10/10
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> hope it goes well
<daker> i don't want to end up like bilal :(
<cjohnston> is he not able to go?
<daker> https://plus.google.com/u/0/117754537616115960941/posts/a7xWjhjTdwA
<daker> 60days :(
<cjohnston> ahh
<daker> cjohnston: https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/summit/cj-fixes/+merge/128335
<cjohnston> daker: just push to lp:~summit-hackers/summit/collapsable-agenda
<daker> ok
<daker> done
<cjohnston> thats all it took? wtf
<daker> hhh :)
<daker> stupid js
<cjohnston> I do need better looking arrows tho
<daker> i hope that my visa will be approved very quickly
<cjohnston> be awesome if it is
<cjohnston> theres another mp for review
<cjohnston> daker: do you think http://design.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/pictogram-download-orange-hex.svg would scale down to the right size?
<cjohnston> may look better than the arrows that are there
<daker> yes
<daker> try to scale it to 13x13px
<cjohnston> hrm... it isnt visible
#ubuntu-website 2012-10-06
<cjohnston> daker: can i scale it in inkscape
<daker> wait
<daker> cjohnston: https://code.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/collapsable-agenda
<obounaim>  I get a 404 error when opening "http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/"
<obounaim> I want to use a different machine to do some Ubuntu development do I have to generate a new gpg key or exporting the old one will be enough?
<cjohnston> daker: https://code.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/collapsable-agenda/+merge/128328
#ubuntu-website 2012-10-07
<daker> cjohnston, mhall119  any idea how to fix this bug #1062058 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1062058 in LoCo Team Portal "cannot login to http://loco.ubuntu.com/openid/login?next=/teams/ubuntu-swiss-users" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062058
<cjohnston> daker: its the same as bug #881019
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 881019 in Launchpad itself "Lp login is broken after account merge" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/881019
<cjohnston> mhall119 should be able to manually fix it
<daker> yo cjohnston
<cjohnston> thanks daker
<daker> :)
<cjohnston> I switched to WeeChat and im trying to learn how to use it
<daker> ah
<cjohnston> nigelb: ping
<cjohnston> nigelb: need help with a visa application
<daker> ping ping nigelb
#ubuntu-website 2013-10-03
<pietro98-albini> Someone know when the online tour will be updated to 13.10?
#ubuntu-website 2016-10-04
<nottrobin> @webteam: I'm gonna do a www.ubuntu.com release if no-one objects
<WillMoogle> Go for it!
<nottrobin> sewaddle: merged: https://github.com/ubuntudesign/www.ubuntu.com/pull/901
#ubuntu-website 2016-10-06
<nottrobin> https://www.ubuntu.com/ <- now HTTPS! (@webteam)
<WillMoogle> \o/
#ubuntu-website 2018-10-01
<Techknight20> lombriz yeah i have it like that now
<Techknight20> solution: these variables should only be used when you really want to disable the plugin.
<Guest67366> well that sounds complicated
<Guest67366> its fine tho
<Guest67366> I am a bit confused by this turning off interrupts and turning them on again
<Guest67366> Psi-Jack: I'm going to run telnet on this box just to annoy you.
<Guest67366> sdgathman ^
<Guest67366> how are you going to  start a GUI application without running it through xorg if you dont have a "DE"
<NDPMacBook> Scorpion2185: you linked to a guide you're supposedly following, but evidence suggests that you haven't followed it
<weinholt13> which i guess is exactly what you could have been referring too :P
<weinholt13> or in the past i'd use GDM stop
<weinholt13> All sh?
<weinholt13> akdev: Oh, or spits out bizarre errors. I'm almost certain its cache is trashed, but it won't regenerate the cache when cleared either
<Lumpi4> BIGINT is not good enough for my needs unfortunately
<Lumpi4> _files
<Lumpi4> Thanks, I was trying to look that up, and found a few differing opinions.
<Lumpi4> BerenErchamion, what do you mean by that?
<Lumpi4> codydh: Listen to this non-stop until keynote: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iwBM_YB1sE
<Lumpi4> did you stop because the joke wasn't funny?
<nwspk19> Ok, I think I just registered. What's up everyone? Interesting convos here...
<nwspk19> GPL/AGPL doesn't restrict the copyright holders abilities to choose how their works are licensed dude
<nwspk19> but this wouldn't usually be covered in an intro to group theory course
<nwspk19> pingfloyd: cool.
<aristid4> and convert it to UTC or a unix timestamp if possible :)
<aristid4> easier on the throat/etc I think
<desaster7> ok ,
<desaster7> couldn't find it in the logs currently, so that's typed from a picture I took (some numbers / adresses are likely incorrect)
<desaster7> thewaspsknees: would normally be something you'd do with separate dns entries on the internal and external network
<desaster7> osse, syntax error near unexpected token (
<SpiceMan29> SystemD is a total dick sometimes
<SpiceMan29> _ikke_: I've created a local b2 and a local b3, and now while working on b1, I did: git rebase b1 b2; and I get the correct history, but that modified b2, instead of modifying b1 as I wanted
<SpiceMan29> I mean if it's actually possible, it's still so many more headaches than letting the mac's firmware do it itself
<led_belly25> let's see what driver he needs
<led_belly25> !cookie | yeats
<ubottu> yeats: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<led_belly25> That's a pet peeve of mine, when apps change drastically to try to get new customers, and they remove features that old customers rely on
<led_belly25> And I have to manually take the iface up again
<led_belly25> ugg
<led_belly25> wish it would fuck off a bit
<c0xc25> someone needs to make a thunderbolt cable with lights on it that roll down the cable in the direction data is flowing, change speed depending on how fast the copy is
<c0xc25> do you have a link to that?
<c0xc25> https://github.com/lm-sensors/lm-sensors File an issue.
<c0xc25> as much as I don't really like WiFi, there are consumer level mesh solutions now, and you'd be able to use them anywhere you move to.
<c0xc25> one of the useful uses of it
<abdelOC> console cable
<abdelOC> Fuck Sneepa.
<abdelOC> It has some.... quirks.
<abdelOC> i need link for that iso steve
<ranyqS> MarcelineVQ: https://lpaste.net/3632122828544802816
<ranyqS> cousteau: sounds like a bitbucket feature. do you not want a pull request for your branch?
<ranyqS> ArahaelPi: as-pattern
<ranyqS> then yes, please make your way to #rsync
<JRWRgf> ok, you mentioned fc26, does it matter that the chroot dir I had was fc25?
<JRWRgf> ~seen rms	
<JRWRgf> art_, what's the problem ? Java programs won't start ?
<mitsuhikokf> by default the upgrade from 16.04 will switch to Gnome-shell desktop. Plenty of tutorials on how to install Unity and restore Unity as the default desktop
<mitsuhikokf> por que?
<mitsuhikokf> the girls are a nice bonus
<mitsuhikokf> bah it's also 100 Mbit/s
<rukusza> chance is that the issue is your provider
<rukusza> does that mean it's linked to another unavailable file system?
<ExcedrindW> but the other way though
<ExcedrindW> glguy: that makes the decision at runtime, not at compilation time
<ExcedrindW> that's still an outrageous price
<ExcedrindW> everything else i will remove
<ExcedrindW> what was the cheat code to spawn SWAT?
<Guest80796> before network config is too late? :s
<Guest80796> You can do it, you're rich!
<Guest80796> rorx: BTT can remap ANYTHING now
<SjuryggVp> I mean that's nice, but that doesn't mean it's well known to me
<SjuryggVp> additional tools / user land UI's / etc... - your choice
<SjuryggVp> BWAHAHAHAHAHA
<SjuryggVp> Isn't the point that a package is a collection of plugins?
<SjuryggVp> Which one are you using?
<mdupont> The first sentence of that documentation is the way I understand bifunctor
<mdupont> tawr: so.... ?
<mdupont> Vanhallin1: when doing these maths problem its sometimes helpful to 'pretend' you are programming so to speak
<mdupont> then run update-grub
<mdupont> With pegs
<mdupont> The heart attack anywhere from a few hours to a few days.
<AshleeeGg> Does that seem sufficient for a dev "skilled in the art"?
<AshleeeGg> yann-kaelig: leave the identity there just configure smtp and imap stuff in the accounts
<AshleeeGg> &a[0] is equivalent to &*(a + 0) which is equivalent to &*a which is equivalent to just a
<kmehalloP> I got the Sapphire Pulse RX580 8GB as defined by Apple as fully working
<kmehalloP> it was added because people kept trying to use regexp_matches and tripping over the fact that it returns a set
<jferrero> RJ come onair at monero-pool
<jferrero> when ifconfig, fstat and netstat work great?
<iambdk> ..lost?
<iambdk> what weight topre are you using?
<o]Yu> within the first dropbox Link I provided you, you will find just a simple script even somebody who is not coding, like me, can understand easily. does not look like it has bad backdoors, it just does some simple jobs.
<o]Yu> Riastradh: fn reduce_a(n: u128) -> u128 { n & ((1 << 126) - 1) } fn reduce_p(n: u128) -> u128 { (n >> 127) + (n & ((1 << 127) - 1)) } fn reduce_h(n: u128) -> u128 { 257 * (n >> 64) + (n & ((1 << 64) - 1)) }
<o]Yu> a flowchart is a [describe features here] graph
<shodan45JL> simple
<shodan45JL> its the cheapest plan too
<shodan45JL> fails of course again
<shodan45JL> are you curretly using it?
<firippu> Does it change with  vim -Nu NONE ?
<firippu> thorsten`: if you want to read from stdin async, you'll have to spawn a separete thread and communicate with it through for example an MVar
<firippu> matlab changes a person
<firippu> benpa[m]: yup
<firippu> not to a single device
<firippu> econdudeawesome, use a LiveDVD Workstation edition to boot up and install Fedora again.
<rockfruitLQ> eth0  ethernet  unmanaged  --
<rockfruitLQ> i don't "intuitively" know why `T o S = 0` does not imply `T = 0 or S = 0`
<rockfruitLQ> https://www.amazon.com/sanwo-Replaceable-Waterproof-Dustproof-Covering/dp/B01I57KL7G/
<swordQj> at least not to me
<rockfruitLQ> eggsampler: >:|
<rockfruitLQ> wtf is k? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_theorem_(analysis_of_algorithms)#Generic_form
<swordQj> Is there some easy way to draw commutative diagrams on mathb.in?
<rockfruitLQ> regardless, a ping test would show if the network was broken
<swordQj> ofcourse it does
<swordQj> but after i clean the cache on the node and run the agent the same error occurs
<swordQj> IRF540N
<noqqeHd> econdudeawesome: this sounds like a limitation of the dropbox application, which is consistent accross all linux platforms
<noqqeHd> why does :'<,'>!awk '!seen[$0]++' not work but :'<,'>!sort -u work?
<noqqeHd> in fact, I was trying to make a useful example for myself for making all artist names of music files lower case
<noqqeHd> hello, is it possible to parse a reference to a type without getting "ambiguous type" error? This is a minimal example of a problem I'm stuck at: https://repl.it/@naushadh/AfraidSociableSysadmin
<faziasEr> and both were merged 20 minutes ago?
<faziasEr> "man perlr" completes OK
<faziasEr> Eightynine you can keep it
<dinzA> and i saw the default 25 mb ram usage
<dinzA> hi pepee
<dinzA> waterdrop: But if you want to skip writing units then you must realize to change the units of the parameter too
<dinzA> .xlm
<cenourinha> i tried to do that a few times and it just never took
<cenourinha> Thanks - I'll try a direct matrix team contact then
<cenourinha> is this at home, work, dorm? if it is a dot1x port, may need more config
<cenourinha> I've been having issues with obs
<cenourinha> are they what people call the "runtime"?
<Kastoxaf> of users
<Kastoxaf> speaking of which, I need to run syspatch later today.
<Kastoxaf> it may helpt
<Kastoxaf> i just want a massive detroit pillow
<jaybeWE> how do i run gdb ./prog?
<jaybeWE> others have nothing but a diode and will let the magic smoke out if wired wrong.
<Bryansteinpl> switch forwards to router's mac, router wraps its with the layer 3 header no?
<Bryansteinpl> dila depends what you're doing.....
<Bryansteinpl> which dist is this?
<Bryansteinpl> i keep actual package lists in their own files, then reuse those as needed, no need to dupe
<Bryansteinpl> different generation of women
<zimboboydfe> Fortless: so "sudo smartctl -t offline /dev/sda" and then be patient whilst it runs
<zimboboydfe> there's something insidous that's wrong, stack installed caba-install, manually installed, pacman installed, and even nix installed all over different (2.0+) versions all die on me hehe
<skylite_> swallowed by pppd. One way to see them is using strace
<skylite_> I'm just dumb as hell
<GrecKoEo> good to hear :)
<GrecKoEo> so the audio dialog doesn't change the audio output device
<ineb> Nah just shit
<ineb> Feel free to ask questions
<ineb> See that RAM option: https://superuser.com/questions/1245536/can-i-remove-the-clonezilla-usb-media-while-it-is-running
<ineb> I'm trying to freeze the last frame of a video.
#ubuntu-website 2018-10-02
<asdfmanQv> I'm not sure what to make of this: https://github.com/Gabriel439/post-rfc/blob/master/sotu.md  SOmehow, I feel that he misses the point.
<asdfmanQv> aaah weight, wel that's Fe vs what? Co?
<asdfmanQv> i don't think to start script enough :(
<asdfmanQv> are starting to surpass western and korean brands
<asdfmanQv> database_, this may be one of the issues, Im guessing
<KrzaQrk> I added a countdown scheduled for 2018-08-22 5:30pm CEST (#6359)
<KrzaQrk> Not even 0.
<petemoorene> probably because you called free more than once.
<petemoorene> s/jca/jsg
<GothAliceAB> TIL that routers use "Machine Learning" ;P /joke
<GothAliceAB> gryffus: no, but you could use a bouncer somewhere
<tobasco> Tauris_, then at the end you usually just have to remember that y is really a function of x so you apply the chain rule to y itself like y*y' like you said
<tobasco> haha , Corvus` he wants to get rid of you
<tobasco> and I can telnet to that port.
<PowaBangafl> wahaha
<PowaBangafl> is kush ez to get in pakistan?
<djinni`> zumba_ad_: You didn't listen to me....
<djinni`> which one's part 14?
<djinni`> its good we have those now
<ugjkays> all those LCD libs are flaky
<ugjkays> /opt triggers me
<ugjkays> like locate /etc/myfolder
<ugjkays> tmobile no longer exists in the uk, it was consumed into EE
<ashnurOg> Gundersanne: oh, did I mis-spell that on the wiki page? sorry
<ashnurOg> I don't use vim packages, I use vim-plug (cos I still have some servers with vim7), vim plug loads stuff for you (read the readme) or google minpac which is build around vim8 package
<ashnurOg> cocreatures' point is abit moot, as for other part you'll have Field2
<ashnurOg> I thought I was missing some part
<ashnurOg> Turkey’s been in NATO forever
<medusa_Ba> Unfortunately pairings don't work with ristretto. :(
<medusa_Ba> nmtui lists networks, though
<medusa_Ba> conversion to awk optional
<B_RADfj> 46 or so.
<B_RADfj> so racists are just sad losers, I think we knew that
<jrklein> the final command for the mapping: nnoremap <expr> <Leader>wtt "i# " . expand('%:r') . "\<ESC>"
<jrklein> the nrf24 radios are point to point. ZigBee would form a mesh.
<jrklein> apple needs to fire their marketing department
<jrklein> davidstone, mind if I ask what was accepted ?
<jrklein> Yes, they are connected to the cash drawer via RJ11 inteface
<LumpiyE> ated new shell for it and called it Cinnamon.
<LumpiyE> OH ya intersting
<LumpiyE> only freebsd i ever tried is freenas. but i don't really have to do much with it lol
<LumpiyE> well, since 1 generates Z/nZ, so must m = phi(1)
<vacumvw> bswinnerton: We don't even have a 1.0 for the node_exporter. :(
<vacumvw> Maybe I misread.
<emilbayestf> That's up to you and your OS. It's probably installed for some reason already.
<emilbayestf> snap install throttle - is there a page that shows where the source came from, like  https://packages.ubuntu.com
<alvinstarrYC> I wish i was on the waze beta...
<alvinstarrYC> you mean phrase the proof?
<alvinstarrYC> read :h :q again
<alvinstarrYC> that would mean that someone is actually using the pond =)
<alvinstarrYC> and ubuntu still list it not as 'linux file system'
<r04r_> dicksoak
<r04r_> #MVKMasterContainer
<r04r_> bwe: you can't. If you want to capture arbitrary path components do something like `get "/page/:number" $ do { number <- param "number"; ... }
<r04r_> it's also a lesson for linux people that don't know chkdsk
<r04r_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-JaqaWReTs
<r04r_> u39u3yd: You are here in #fedora-unregistered because you are not registered or identified with freenode. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration or /msg nickserv help register for more information.
<spudlyEm> Got kicked for reggednick again, identified and it still won't let me rejoin because needreggednick, double checked nickserv with 'acc', I *am* logged in.
<spudlyEm> thats good for now
<spudlyEm> deego: you buy 10^6 then you use the 10^6 wrappers thusly trade in two for a new bar (net of wrapper)
<spudlyEm> in the middle of a file?
<spudlyEm> are they that cheap already? i paid that for my 250 six months ago, lol
<TMan459Mg> AS is an optional word in most contexts (not all)
<TMan459Mg> dgurney: you Kingstons/toshiba if they are going to give trouble its at the 5 year old mark.
<SirKatar> that's not /quite/ so bad then
<SirKatar> the_document: you can
<SirKatar> as long as the user running plex service has read access to a given file, that's as specific as one has to be
<SirKatar> endojelly: card record machines? badass
<SirKatar> huh so if i would let's say again curl'd wtfismyip and redirected the result to ddns server instead, it would work right?
<The_NozyFY> embedded likely
<The_NozyFY> a c++ compiler does not compile c.
<knicktj> for now, ALE keeps treating my files liek its python2. I need to find out how to fix this
<knicktj> Hulio: yes
<knicktj> Peng, ideally it would be nice to have an option to tell Let's Encrypt to use ONLY v4 or ONLY v6
<godmachine81MB> nHeck: # is for "stringification"
<godmachine81MB> The 16 core Power9 processor costs $2,999 and the 20 core Power9 costs $3,999. IBM is charging $11,499 for a Tesla V100 with 16 GB of frame buffer memory and $15,499 for the V100 with 32 GB.
<godmachine81MB> so like, io functions are pure in a sense relative to other PLs, but in the context of a conversation about haskell, io is pretty much the definition of impure
<godmachine81MB> MarkB2: So tell him you need a new laptop because the old one doesn't handle the hardware well enough!
<godmachine81MB> Just like I can do `unsigned char x = 1024;`, it's allowed because of the conversion rules from one type to another, but sscanf() isn't converting anything, you'd reading from a string a format that you specify.
#ubuntu-website 2018-10-03
<lopidNG> You could just dd if=/dev/sda of=/mnt/diskimage.img but that would be kind of space-inefficient
<lopidNG> gregor2: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-enable-sftp-without-shell-access-on-ubuntu-16-04
<seuzxz> i wonder if php would be smaller if python was faster
<seuzxz> need a fancy router to do download caching
<seuzxz> best is just an opinion im looking for someone to give me theirs
<dacharyEF> probably not but i think one would learn a lot.
<dacharyEF> its protection features arent amazing
<dacharyEF> yeap :'(
<dacharyEF> allow random third parties who may or may not be acting at the behest of some government to push whatever they want. what's the worst that could happen?
<dacharyEF> yup, send is independent of recv
<dacharyEF> created symlink /etc/systemd/system/influxd.service --> /lib/systemd/system/influxdb.service
<mrphantomVT> sh crypto shows everything on my asr, doesn't split it up by vrf
<mrphantomVT> Now I am curious, what do they state?
<ollien_> That's mainly what it's for
<ollien_> [20:27:51] <Highdude> \x what do you mean linux doesnt know when you do?
<ollien_> outoftime,   sudo lshw -c Video | nc termbin.com 9999
<ollien_> MH17 missile owned by Russian brigade, investigators say - 24 May 2018
<MTecknologyoU> but this is clearly not required to install already-built packages
<MTecknologyoU> OOO
<MTecknologyoU> whois is jest info
<onnexuq> hey all. anyone can recommend a good book on Functional Programming? ideally with Erlang or Haskell. :)
<onnexuq> i looked at i2c port expanders and concluded that it was cheaper to implement them using a cpu, as absurd as that sounds.
<onnexuq> so i need to start the install over
<onnexuq> no worries, i'm just trying to understand is al
<snoverEd> tried installing  again, same error
<snoverEd> return rec:addr()
<MacGyverDs> I have an ordinary wallet and I reached a minimum threshold of 0.3 xmr
<MacGyverDs> and then if it is straight up and down, choose, perhaps the top
<MacGyverDs> TJ-, aria2 isn't what I need, I need something that can show history of previously downloaded stuff.
<MacGyverDs> unless it's some sort of Intel SoC. then the whole thing might be more of a PoC
<MeuuhAB> Yes exactly
<MeuuhAB> certbot -d mydomain.de --manual --preferred-challenges dns certonly
<MeuuhAB> the decent ones are $200+ it seems
<MeuuhAB> intranick: these are tiny fuckin wee drill bits
<tyzoidfL> with the name of a directory in the tree
<tyzoidfL> thanks wraeth, that was helpful, I guess I don't need anything "out of the box", planning on just installing i3wm later on.
<tyzoidfL> darkmeson: I've never really though of it as an option, mostly because I have no idea how the ssh trafic would look from the ISP prespective.
<tyzoidfL> I continuously get found my ip and then already banned my ip
<patap0nHz> there's also cfg-update, an external tool, that some people prefer
<patap0nHz> Corvus`: Now I need to print a long bolt since I couldn't find any to buy that fit...
<Skyboundqw> Or the instruction?
<Skyboundqw>            /  ;  `"`"   '__  \  you lose!
<Skyboundqw> Honestly, Ubuntu could solve most of my gripes by doing two things: 1) releasing the source code of stuff like landscape.  2) not doing anything stupid like the Amazon integration or hosing customers on Ubuntu One or creating a NIH platform for like 4 whole releases.
<Guest66183> pavlos: my host has the ip 127.0.1.1 instead of 127.0.0.1, could that be the issue?
<Guest66183> swap 4gb HDD in virtual machine
<sPiNvq> 10:34:05             Desu ⸾ mpv/vlc/gstreamer/whateveryouwant
<sPiNvq> fzf.vim, command-t, ctrl-space, ctrl-p, denite.vim
<sPiNvq> $1.23
<sPiNvq> sometimes when i boot up linux on an external hd with various computers, the internet won't connect 50% of the time. it has the circular arrow at gnome.
<sPiNvq> swapgs24: You are here in #fedora-unregistered because you are not registered or identified with freenode. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration or /msg nickserv help register for more information.
<sPiNvq> because, i saw octavia package for Redhat, Centos distro
<MicroHexZz> and it was not long after UK apologies..
<MicroHexZz> providing its not caching
<MicroHexZz> nai: OLDPWD=/
<MicroHexZz> tolland, that method has only worked for very old hdds, given the todays hdd density it is no loger an option
<MicroHexZz> [danielle~! :dani:] i like how replies add "re:" to the subject nowsoon the fediverse will have email forwards from your aunt. i'm so excited
<rendarVk> sorry put it into ~/.vim/autoload .. yes the automation comes at the expense of granular control over the git / scm repositories. That is why some people prefer vundle. But plug is fast and easy. You need to call :PlugInstall in order to clone all of the repos
<rendarVk> !!)))
<rendarVk> not sure what you mean with local server and scram vm sadly
<RicazGc> i thought it set things up left to right - so the first takes stderr and redirects to stdout, and then tee takes stdout (which currently has stderr added into it) and writes it to the file ?
<RicazGc> kddjj:  that's irrelevant...  it depends how it was created/updated
<RicazGc> LucidDreamZzZ:  a backup plan does require some work
<RicazGc> Shadows: no, it's what emacs w3m-mode is based on
<Tvillingqu> A polynomial equation is an equation that says two polynomials are equal.
<Tvillingqu> QBRT: thank you, but the problem is that i do not have optimus but dedicated nvidia card, i tried settings like that, but do not work unfortunately :(
<Tvillingqu> How do I get my sound device under /dev/snd?  There is only seq and timer there at the moment.  RaspberryPi3.
<AG_ClintonUx> the way you have it now there is no "batch" as far as the database is concerned
<AG_ClintonUx> i would think the quotes to be an issue here
<AG_ClintonUx> trcc : in your case, `stDoStepFunction' is *not* a function (it *is* the reference cell)
<AG_ClintonUx> I restarted apache
<AG_ClintonUx> It's 7:30am
<AG_ClintonUx> abdi - 192.119.12.100 (US - NetName: 24SHELLS)
<Fenrirthvitibh> What's the specific problem? What distro?
<Fenrirthvitibh> to be annoying.
<Fenrirthvitibh> kuribas: Only if you don't let them use evil mode.
<Fenrirthvitibh> 15 mg Olanzapine, 50mg Promethazine & 0.5mg lorazepam
<Fenrirthvitibh> argentina?
<Fenrirthvitibh> the replication is for failover ?
<benwilberLE> nah im out tho
<benwilberLE> also ckermit has a few
<benwilberLE> doesn't f:A->B f(A) = B make it bijective?
<assaarel_> As you go from mode to median to mean to midrange, the outliers become more powerful
<assaarel_> whaterver you nee
<assaarel_> i was expecting the ms ergo to be more expensive new but its apparently pretty cheap
<assaarel_> you said complex though
<assaarel_> See /set emphasis
<max-meF> greycat:  I didn't realize `-x` actually modifies the output, I thought it expands/escapes things only for output
<max-meF> f-you?
<max-meF> prussian, let me check if my distro has grubby
<max-meF> yeah, but they're not locked to specific distro, are they
<max-meF> probably just a transient network or DNS error
<yujunzOd> there are blacks which aren't musls
<yujunzOd> (let's imagine NPN for simplicity; PNP is just everything in reverse)
#ubuntu-website 2018-10-04
<Out`Of`ControlMk> A ‘normal’ part of IRC etiquette is that in many topic-specific channels, “hey guys how’s it going” will get a pretty muted response.
<Out`Of`ControlMk> so much of the pain is when you use the keyboard on it
<Out`Of`ControlMk> how many students?
<MirBp> how can I change "Capture" to 0% with alsamixer on archlinux?
<MirBp> Small circle on a larger square. What it does right now is an 8x8 circle on an 8x8 square
<MirBp> su -c getflag flag04 words
<hantiTr> (own NS)
<hantiTr> Beats writing stupid C++ hooks for Kea. :(
<hantiTr> GenteelBen, "Die Hände über den Kopf zusammenschlagen"
<GramnerfP> law doesn't mean shit
<GramnerfP> touch
<GramnerfP> what the fuck am i walking into
<Guest4988> it also depends on the parts
<Guest4988> Unable to load: nvidia-installer ncurses v6 user interface
<Guest4988> Aleric: it won't crash if you do it as I tell you :)
<Guest4988> m_ben: it is using X123X as a temporary, basically
<Guest4988> a____ptr: I don't think you need to think of groups geometrically to construct the Cartesian product of two groups...
<Guest4988> [ 11:28:05 ] -MemoServ- The memo has been successfully sent to iCookie.
<XePd> Geez there are so many arcane distros i've never heard of these days.   (i'm not complaining, diversity is the spice of life!)
<XePd> the operation froze and i had to forcibly eject it
<XePd> will it be UB if i pass NULL to fscanf? ( i want to scan a %s just to ignore and pass over it)
<XePd> without direction control is much simpler yes
<Eric_TheITGuy_> yeah i did that but it starts to scrub the disk which will take forever
<Eric_TheITGuy_> Noah_: if you're not able to complete that step, you should probably look at a prusa research mk2s or mk3... both in that budget with good support and communities
<Eric_TheITGuy_> less enter more spacebar
<moeijB> hm, did the version with foldr already work?
<moeijB> tsglove: why are you building nginx?
<moeijB> my PC's about to lock up because of process ballooning, but what the hell
<Leeds> YouMight, try ./join #voyager
<Leeds> if one of the Recursives reaches the end of its catamorphism before the other, i want to return the result of the finished one and the remainder of the other
<Leeds> Pick a copy of D&F for sure
<Leeds> guides get outdated and inaccurate
<valdikssyC> kali_: I don't understand. what is the login screen to which you referred earlier if it isn't getty? or did you mean an x display manager?
<valdikssyC> no_gravity: You might want to clear iptables.
<wildsebastian> wouldn't it be better to check out how to install/run Windows on en external SSD drive? I need to have a WIN 10 handy soon myself, for one or two specific software cases, but i am reluctant to any use WIN on my laptopn internally ... I never need it on a daily base
<wildsebastian> yup, typically I look at pin description page (page3 in this case)
<wildsebastian> At least for a touchpad
<wildsebastian> dataN: add parens here
<wildsebastian> Are there ways that people commonly run applications meant for older kernels on linux that involve something other than containerization?
<narinderguptapL> whats the common parcel service in ruski land?
<narinderguptapL> p3rs3us: no, git reflog followed by a git reset --hard THE_GOOD_SHA, see also http://sethrobertson.github.com/GitFixUm/ : Undoing the last few git operations affecting HEAD/my branch's tip
<narinderguptapL> I got really excited for my boot video, but nothing
<narinderguptapL> i think it's 1:30 ;)
<narinderguptapL> silent and efficent++
<penteract> APFS is inevitable
<penteract> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berkeley_RISC risc arch
#ubuntu-website 2018-10-05
<juliusGA> Is that the entire claim or was there context?
<juliusGA> phogg: but no kernal log entries
<juliusGA> meskarune: locally I compile it with luarocks. but you can't do that in the package.
<juliusGA> If their being intercepted would be a problem, then there are tools (notable OTR) that can provide end-to-end encryption on top of IRC
<juliusGA> that may do what you need?
<jatan> room temperature water removes the heat without changing how the skin reacts
<fl4sh_> no - our Salt Masters are Internet-accessible with this particular use case in mind.
<fl4sh_> I have this caps = "script exec print join ', ', Irssi::active_server->{cap_supported}->@*"; to find the caps on a current server
<swidiZO> VET on Binance at 0.00000199 BTC; -3.40% over 24 hours on 614.270 BTC volume
<swidiZO> davor, link in privmsg.  that's on top of 6bcc013581cd84b3dccc2a7dae97433e335f25e8
<swidiZO> Thanks a ton guys =)
<swidiZO> not traditional
<Juri_Agarin> I've downloaded kernel debs, of cpurse
<Juri_Agarin> sed too
<Juri_Agarin> They should've moved to model year naming anyway
<Juri_Agarin> I personally never pimped my macs with cards, etc
<Juri_Agarin> That's why I suggest the manpage :p
<Juri_Agarin> i was on that page before i asked in the channel, maybe its clear for some people...
<QRZiP> Rad(I) is the radical of I.
<QRZiP> Gigglebyte: and you payed twice as much as for a PC laptop
<QRZiP> gnarf ... promrec / promplay doesn't support prometheus 2.x ... starting over ...
<QRZiP> T.38 is cheating
<QRZiP> I have a bunch of stuff still needing to insert into it.
<mearonTd> (or remove it, assuming it's a symlink to modules-available)
<mearonTd> Will it suffice?
<koikeQj> Consider that on freebsd I use the official ports. Nothing more, nothing less...
<koikeQj> i should say, bicycle wrecks ad in dirt bike and motorcycle wrecks
<y6ty> and as for history from an old pkg-git repo, you'd have to take that up with releng
<y6ty> !nh NOT HELPFUL
<ubottu> y6ty: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<y6ty> in that case follow the advice and do git am --continue
<guideXhm> The only error was "command exited with status 1" or something of the sort.
<guideXhm> davor, if you want to deal with the internals of the type representation, which boils down to endianness in this case, you can point an unsigned char * (or uint8_t *) at the 16bit int and pull the bytes out of it that way.
<guideXhm> Time-Warp: install linux
<aananevuY> splud: the Skree does. it sounds rather like "ook off"
<aananevuY> i don't know, let me try
<aananevuY> w17t: You only need to restart when you chabnge code, i.e. load/unload modules or upgrade nginx itself.
<aananevuY> supernov1h: that was really dumb, don't mess with iptables unless you know what you are doing
<aananevuY> btw I delete older records periodically so there aren't more than 100k records in table on any day
<aananevuY> Bajax: you sure can homey
<minyng> rquackenbush: curious.. I was thinking puppet agent run and/or restart could be things you could try but.. if it's only a separate Puppet environment, then it would be odd that it doesn't get used
<minyng> SyfiMalik, I mean - what article have you got, whether it's helping or not, etc
<minyng> also, .fonts.conf no longer exists. the correct name is .config/fontconfig/conf.d/99-something.conf
<minyng> install.site is in the root of your sitteXX.tgz
<minyng> Jik: Sorry, what do you mean?
<StenzekBv> I would prefer to spend my time with configuring this new computer and becoming familiar with GNU/Linux.
<StenzekBv> osoba: It is something about A₅ being a simple non-Abelian group.
<StenzekBv> The binomial coefficient is the coefficient of the expansion of (x+y)^n where you have x^k*y^(n-k) or x^(n-k)*y^k.
<StenzekBv> s/being interested/expressing interest/
<olivier_ot> if you don't even get a bootloader: how did you put the image on the usb stick?
<olivier_ot> i shut down with everythiung i want opened open
<olivier_ot> (╥_╥)
<verboesezo> Mikachu: yeah, I want that in my prompt
<verboesezo> jaggz: I think the origin of that statement comes from the squeezed light techniques; I really forget; but the general idea is that they are measuring an object which is, you know, meters in diameter to 10^-26 m or something like that.
<verboesezo> xsperry what gsm module you using?
<verboesezo> meyou_: did you update-grub after editing GRUB_DEFAULT?
<verboesezo> In terms of TCP traffic, an SSH tunnel is a single connection in one direction.  When you start tunneling traffic, things can go either way within that tunnel, but the systems in between the client and server will only observe the original SSH session
<maxaltxM> phogg: Thanks, I'm looking it up myself now
<maxaltxM> Permafrost.
<derohero> ^-- SC2039: In POSIX sh, 'source' in place of '.' is undefined.               ^-- SC1090: Can't follow non-constant source. Use a directive to specify location.
<derohero> it's html pages solar
<derohero> as a brit, i recognise the humour
<derohero> yes. I was just in ubuntu modifying my boot parmesan
#ubuntu-website 2018-10-06
<timwisst> The phone number thing from libphonenumbers does too
<timwisst> +w -w +1 -1
<timwisst> jaggz: youngs modulus is bendyness.
<dhellmannVf> the problem is that you don't know how to ask questions
<dhellmannVf> just enough to build the first (:)
<Guest5266> is there a simple way to parallelize this?
<Guest5266> unless there's some more esoteric reason for me to be getting "unknown format xcbgrab", but i'm pretty sure it just didn't get built with xcb correctly
<Guest5266> still too spammy, but at least it doesn't run for hours
<hexjay> found out the dude who owned it was in Florida and dilluting shares like crazy
<hexjay> like drive sleds.
<hexjay> phogg: that's what I thought :)
<hexjay> I mean, if I have a point x ∈ X, I can define a map φ : S¹ → X that stays still at x. Does φ really count as a loop to which a disk can be attached?
<hexjay> Can I somehow print the type of an expression at runtime?
<holdsworthSN> mawk: thanks
<holdsworthSN> Hello71: rootfs                 0     0         0    - /
<holdsworthSN> Blondie101010: ok, do whatever you want
<holdsworthSN> diverdude, well, i may be spending some time with this and asio =)
<metrixx> that can have detrimental side effects and people still do it and teach it
<metrixx> LuminaxAndro: http://www.discovercircuits.com/dc-mag/Issue_4/Photos/FakeCapacitor1.jpg
<metrixx> A page suddenly shows this error.
<metrixx> jack_rip_vim: that's kind of you, but the shipping would cost more than it's worth, probably :)
<metrixx> the pointer to same function template with different parameters can just be tuple (parameter, same location). i don't know about other possible issues
<metrixx> This question is in the field of Entertainment: Music and is of easy difficulty: What collaborative album was released by Kanye West and Jay-Z in 2011?
<revprez_atlanta> someone pays for this garbage
<revprez_atlanta> ALowther_: then you put userland utilities not needed for booting on a large, slow disk for /usr
<revprez_atlanta> Now, I'm confused why you say, "URL's" because nameservers should be specified by IP.
<JareQH> Hmm, /upgrade worked, although I hoped I could do it without reconnecting
<JareQH> "it just means that you automate it, and you make the signature worth less."
<JareQH> then upload it
<Bysmyyr_RS> Onepamopa: You could consider using iptables to redirect the requests (and replies)
<Bysmyyr_RS> can someone provide some insights into what the 'scrape_samples_scraped' is telling me? I have federated cluster setup and when I look up the scrape_samples_scraped data for the federation scrape job, the data seems pretty eratic and jumpy while the data for metrics scrapted via this job seem steady. I'm guessing this has something to do with my understanding of how prometheus works, but I cannot figure out what I am miss
<Bysmyyr_RS> free markets, free economy
<Bysmyyr_RS> okay ¿¡cookie
<Bysmyyr_RS> No, they just happen to know what they're doing
<Bysmyyr_RS> BlackDalek: data on her desktop will be part of this large backup which is currently running.
<Guest66710> You are running sysv no need to try systemd, was wondering to see if you had journalctl command to check the log of the service
<Guest66710> At least with join, I know "it's supposed to be mimicking an SQL SELECT statement" and I can kind of run from there, but col(1) and column(1) are just blanks to me.
<Guest66710> anohigisavay, its in a loop
<Nicmavrqn> knight33: and that would just be subtraction
<Nicmavrqn> heftig: yes, except you can use the custom format when you do it yourself
<LzrdKing_> Hi, I'm actually running into this issue with Purescript but I guess the problem I have could be applicable to Haskell
<LzrdKing_> It won't but it's just that usually my fingers are on 2 keys, and I press more on the side of the correct key, but both keys still get registered
<LzrdKing_> DevilTiger: localhost:631 and try to add it
<LzrdKing_> Is the format string single quoted?
<jinieTk> for file in "$monthdir"/*_"$(date +%Y-%m-%d -d '-4 days')" ); shopt -u nullglob; if (( ${#files[@]} > 0 )); then tar -cf- "${files[@]}" | xz > archive.tar.xz; fi
<jinieTk> You invoked [ incorrectly, but it wasn't a syntax error, so bash was able to carry on.
<jinieTk> oh the high pressure thing
<jinieTk> I was using hangouts when it died
<jinieTk> are my messages even getting through?
<zioprotonV> check the includes in the Makefile, could be using a .depends or something similar to cache dependencies
<zioprotonV> there's only "noop "inside the opened editor during interactive rebase
<zioprotonV> eetu: you must have added that dns as its googles not your isp
<zioprotonV> You even have the option to accept nonstring nonuserdata as valid returns (booleans, numbers)
<zioprotonV> I tried cloud.disroot.org but it doesn't seem to work
<Anubis`> (life is too short to be limited by terminals)
<Anubis`> afterwards, you can reflash the firmware without a chipclip
<Anubis`> when i turn off smart filter i can see all comings and goings on channel x
<Anubis`> > because the function won't get re-sourced while it's running <- oh, that makes sense. I will try creating a plugin out of it, thanks
<Anubis`> that attitude is a paradox
<Anubis`> GKE is frustrating. I had to set up ingress --> nodePort service --> nginx-certbox-pod
<abnerxU> samgoody: how are you upgrading?
<abnerxU> We had to make RPMs for a lot of it though kickstart can do copying and has some ability to run shell commands in the post section
#ubuntu-website 2018-10-07
<lsellMF> do you think that server is still good or in bad shape?
<lsellMF> Yeah but he's suggesting that a of type A should replace with a of type C. Overriding the base member... which seriously design better. Use cbreak solution
<hggdhmt> an eye for an eye
<StepS> MBAM blocks it :(
<StepS> What you're looking for is something like:
<StepS> Is there a util to "decompile" a binary rpm to produce a SPEC file, tarfile of binaries, and %pre, %post, %files, etc that reproduces the rpm when built?
<StepS> how do I check the version? I just wrote `yaml` in my dependencies section
<deanforbes__> nah, some pci2isabus adapter wont have a nice fancy name
<deanforbes__> should be pretty simple to error on non-IMMUTABLE functions, I think
<Xitivs> darkmeson, Native executable binary files.
<Xitivs> I have a metric crapton of the 32Mbit flash devices.
